# Picture Thread for the second reaper, 2014



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet love this thread


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this should be on top


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Holy moly! I have already been reaped!!!! I came in today after a very long and stressful day. I have only been back to work since last week and still doing physical therapy after that. This week had my sister's procedure and seeing about her on top of that. Add to that the week long sub assignment from below and you get the picture. 

I came home rather late and exhausted to see a HUGE box outside my door with large graphics on it. I was reaped already by Saki, who is about to go on vacation and moved with the speed of light this week. 

I will post photos tomorrow night of everything. It is wonderful and I have a lot to show you all!!! Wow, wow, wow!

Thank you, Saki, you know how to share the witchiness!!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can’t wait to see pictures, Saki’s stuff is amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Holy moly! I have already been reaped!!!! I came in today after a very long and stressful day. I have only been back to work since last week and still doing physical therapy after that. This week had my sister's procedure and seeing about her on top of that. Add to that the week long sub assignment from below and you get the picture.
> 
> I came home rather late and exhausted to see a HUGE box outside my door with large graphics on it. I was reaped already by Saki, who is about to go on vacation and moved with the speed of light this week.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see what you got from Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i look forward to the pics to see what did not get broken


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see the goodies everyone gets this round!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped yesterday. Yes, ALREADY!!!! How exciting.
Here is the box that I came home to find out front. 




























Here is a shot of the overall fantastic Reap from Saki.girl! Wow, I am still amazed at all the wonderful things AND the speed at which she shipped this!








This gorgeous Fortune Teller's box is wonderful. Great detail and all the sayings on it will be a great asset for one of my Fortune Tellers. I can't wait to use it. It also has lots of room to store some of the FT wares!







this is the inside of the gorgeous box and shows the handmade Halloween soap and bracelets, which will be used on some of my FT, too.








As if this is not enough there is much more to come!
Halloween bird treats







Recipe box with a great witch scene painted by Saki!







Hand painted metal tray







Halloween tinsel, placemat and cute headband with bats







Witch candle that Saki made and a cute small chimenea that is also painted by her.








The recipe box is filled with wonderful potion bottles that I love and there is also a large scene setter scene and a great witch's hat for me or a prop! I love hats.


Here is the beautiful artwork that goes in the wooden message board that was busted in three places. I am not sure if the message board is savable due to the breaks especially the ragged one. However, the painting is fine and will be used in some way for sure!







Here are a couple of the broken message board. I think that the wood got knocked into other wood or the metal tray causing the breakage. You can see the amount of packing that she used. I am amazed that things got broken with all that packing. It had to be the wood against wood or metal and being handled roughtly. It was marked GLASS and FRAGIL. Grrrrr.... at the UPS













Here is the broken tray that is absolutely fixable. I will get that done tomorrow. Need to think about what kind of glue---probably wood glue.








I am totally blown away for Saki's generosity and her talent in all this. Add to that that she got my name just this week and has already shipped out such a wonderful Reapl. 

I am sad that things were broken, but I can fix most. Saki is the queen of packing as you can tell from the photos. I can only think with all the solid packing that things shifted some and the wood on wood and wood on metal of the oversize items cause the stress break after some evidently rough handling.

Thank you so much, Saki. Enjoy you vacation and I will enjoy playing with all my goodies from you and nhh in the main reap.

Sorry about the sideways photos. I forgot to rotate them. You can also see my Lulu checking out everything. She and Hank both were very, very interested in the big box even before it was opened. Do you have dogs or maybe cats? They could have been smelling the birdseed, too.


I also realized that I don't have photos of the wonderful small potion bottles and another great bottle that I think you can see in the overall photo. It has a fortune teller on one side a great owl on another.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are very welcome at least all the glass stuff made it not broken . 

You are very welcome I am glad u like it all. 

And I will be in Disneyland on Monday whoot take lots of pics 

And dear reaper there will be someone at my house if you send anything so no worries  and they have been told to text me if any goodies come lol


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I am amazed at how fast Saki works! The girl must not get any sleep  
Great reap, Printersdevil. It looks like everything was just perfect for you.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful haul!
I hope you don't throw out the message board! You could glue it with wood glue, and clamp it overnight to hold the joints tight. (A friend or neighbor might have clamps if you don't.) Then if you want, take some plastic wood and rub across the breaks working it into any ragged areas. If you then sand, and paint the entire thing over-- 2 coats on the plastic wood and one on the rest to make the blacks match-- it should be just about as good as new. 
It would be such a shame for it to go to waste!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome reap. All your stuff is amazing. Looks like it will all go nicely with your theme. The FT box is my fav. Great job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I am amazed at how fast Saki works! The girl must not get any sleep
> Great reap, Printersdevil. It looks like everything was just perfect for you.


lol this made me laugh i do not sleep well in fact i wake up and am up for hours at night i should get out of bed and craft can you imagine how much more i could do lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Printersdevil! Great job, Saki! Love all the witchy stuff...and the tiny little chimenea...so adorable! I've never seen one so small!! I totally think that message board is fixable...like ooojen said, that would be a good way to fix it up...I agree, glue with wood glue, clamp, fill in any cracks, sand and paint. If you can't find or don't have any filler, you can use some wood glue mixed with saw dust to fill in cracks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's reaps


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that I found this thread, MUST follow along.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thought i would post a couple photos of the crock i painted for pinstristdevil


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> thought i would post a couple photos of the crock i painted for pinstristdevil


That is gorgeous, Saki!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is even more beautiful in person! Thank you!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am thinking of what to send for a teaser....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan on sending a teaser to my victim. Its matter of me getting to the Post Office.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

You're so talented, Saki.

Printersdevil, I agree that it totally looks salvageable. Let us know how it turns out. Great stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you  



shadowwalker said:


> You're so talented, Saki.
> 
> Printersdevil, I agree that it totally looks salvageable. Let us know how it turns out. Great stuff!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you Saki for posting the link on another thread i couldnt find it


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have nothing ready. I am waiting on something in the mail so I could mail it to my lovely victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow this was on page 4


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonderful reap Printersdevil! 

To my dear victim, here is a photo of a corner of my work bench. Wonder what I am making for you? Hummmm?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Wonderful reap Printersdevil!
> 
> To my dear victim, here is a photo of a corner of my work bench. Wonder what I am making for you? Hummmm?


No idea what it may be, but it definitely has the makings of something awesome!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I got the message board glued back. Fingers crossed that it all holds and I think it will!!! The piece on the handle of the tray was an easy fix and it is as good as new!!!

I am so happy. 

I forgot to mention that in my kitchen I have a set of purple Halloween lights that stay up all year. So, the wonderful recipe box looks great with them. I just love it. I had opened the top of it and knew it was filled with the small brown potion bottles, but I did not unwrap them all until tonight. I didn't realize that there were so many. There are 10 or 11 and they all have Ouija type board labels. I am so excited about them!!!!

Thank you so much. I am sitting here listening to the wonderful Gypsy music CD that nhh sent me in the first Secret Reaper. I am so stoked about all this. I had planned to do a small amount on FT and after all the great things in the Mini Reaper from booswife02, I went full all out on this as a theme for the Be WITCHY bash. This is so much fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is great news


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

So glad you were able to fix all of it. Good job!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are the pictures from my first box, yes I said first!!!! There are 2 boxes!!!!












I totally love the little chalkboard candle holder!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope this works, all the stuff I got is amazing


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

A great phone for my haunted hotel!! And some candy for me and the kiddos


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

super cute


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I can't see your pictures except for in the first post


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I can't see them either


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

weird, I can see them on mine, I will try again


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ok lets see if these pics work


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

X-Pired said:


> Wonderful reap Printersdevil!
> 
> To my dear victim, here is a photo of a corner of my work bench. Wonder what I am making for you? Hummmm?


I'm pretty sure I see the makings of a corpsed pumpkin!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> View attachment 220505
> View attachment 220506
> View attachment 220507
> I hope this works, all the stuff I got is amazing




Can see all of the photos now and I'm so happy for my victim!
Looks like everything made it in one piece - yay!!




-Jamie


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Please let me know if you can see the pics now. Thank you so much Lil Spook!!! 
You did such a great job on my reap. I love everything so much! Most of this stuff will 
be staying up all year. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Exciting!!! Looks like you got great gifts!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What wonderful gifts, dee! Love it all!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, dee! Lil Spook you did a great job! Wonderful things. I love the spine with three heads and the Jack and Sally and well all of it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts way to go


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh Kloey, there are the makings of many wicked things on that bench.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A hello to all you reapers from haunted mansion


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That looks so cool, Saki, hope you are having a great time!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Having ballast but ready for home to hot here lol 102 right now


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I am amazed at how fast Saki works! The girl must not get any sleep
> Great reap, Printersdevil. It looks like everything was just perfect for you.


I've thought that same thing. The girl must hit the ground running when she gets out of bed. 

Great gifts printers devil. I hope I get the chance to see your fortune teller in person. 

dee, it looks like you got a great reap too. 

Saki, enjoy your time at the happiest place on earth. It looks like it's pretty busy. I was to Disney World once in Oct. and it wasn't very busy. That was nice.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 220711
> 
> 
> A hello to all you reapers from haunted mansion


It looks awesome all lit up!!! So jealous!


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to apologize now to our victim... Yours should have shipped already but we need a box or two to put things in. Looking like it might hit last minute before we leave for our camping/haunting trip...

On another note we hope we get ours before we leave Friday. No rush reaper! LOL.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice gifts guys. I already shipped my gifts. Now I am doing my homework and waiting while glancing my way here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Having a blast last day here has had few days busy and some not at all. Ready for home though


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been reaped yesterday! I opened my goodies last night and I love them! Been at a festival all weekend working a booth so I'll post photos as soon as I can! Thank you hostesswiththemostess!!!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Great stuff so far! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautifulnightmare - Yay!!! So happy it got there safe and on time!! And Youre welcome!!! Glad you like everything!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be arriving in Orlando in three weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 220927
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics


oh, mannn...i am sooo going next fall.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That picture is postcard beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> That picture is postcard beautiful.


Thank you in 6 days was only one time I could get that shoot with no people I was so excited lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my victim should be getting her goodies on Thursday.. (one week after i shipped it, oh USPS) hope they like what i sent.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just found this thread. This should be bumped to the top. Can't wait to see what everyone gets.

Hey, a question. How do you post multiple photos in a reply AND put text under each photo? When I do it, all my text is on top and the pictures show up below.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

excited to see everyone pics


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Just found this thread. This should be bumped to the top. Can't wait to see what everyone gets.
> 
> Hey, a question. How do you post multiple photos in a reply AND put text under each photo? When I do it, all my text is on top and the pictures show up below.


don't know how if you're doing it from a phone, but I do mine from my laptop & each time I put a picture on, I type under it on here. Then go on to the next pic I want posted. That explination was clear as mud wasn't it.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

dee14399- I'm loving the Jack and Sally silhouettes. Super cute!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Everything is drying and will be ready to ship tomorrow....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'll be arriving in Orlando in three weeks. I can't wait.


have a blast :} . i had a blast and am glad i am now home


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!! Omg!! I got the cauldron!!, it's sitting on my front seat taunting me while i drive to class for a test in Great Trials!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

My apartment guy was like "You got a Witches bowl"...at first i was like huh and then Squeeeee!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am waiting.... Watching... Thinking... Dreading.... and deaf at the same time. My aid broke.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Look forward to cauldron pics!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!! X-pired was my totally wonderfully awesome reaper!!! It is wonderful!! I got a spider egg sack with a skull in it, a beautifully painted gourd, and cute pair of Halloween socks,, and finally , a witch doll that his wife made, it is seriously awesome, I ADORE it!!
thank you thank you thank you!!
my camera's batteries are dead, and I have none in the house, and my phone takes crappy pictures, I want it to be seen as beautiful as it is, will get pictures up ASAP!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cant. Wait to see pics


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy cow!!! I got a cauldron and a box...i didn't think twice about the box because i was expecting a package from another forum member. So we just got our sick 7 month old laid down to sleep finally and i decided to ooen the box....it was from my reaper!!!! Dawnski you have blown me away!!! I absolutely totally Loved the cauldron and everything in it. But then i open the box and i am just floored! !! I've tried posting pics on here but for some reason it stops in the middle of the upload. So i will try and download pics to my computer tomorrow. Omg!!! I'm still in shock from all the wonderful things i received!

P.S. As my likes list stated I am a Harry Potter freak. After receiving the cauldron i decided to do my 7 month olds first Halloween pictures with him in it and a sign somewhere that says Wizard in Training!!!

Squeee!!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll look forward to pics! Sounds great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jezebel, I can't wait to see the pics. The cauldron sounds great and what a wonderful first Halloween for the little wizard in training. Love it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What an exciting reap..! Can't wait to see it..!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

So, it would appear that I have been reaped by TWO different reapers!

Phantasm and Dawnski!

I'm not sure what happened but they are both absolutely fantastic!!

I am still trying to post pics and will hopefully have both sets up tonight!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope that doesn't leave someone out but bonus for you.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Nightlites13 said:


> I hope that doesn't leave someone out but bonus for you.


I hope so too


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> So, it would appear that I have been reaped by TWO different reapers!
> 
> Phantasm and Dawnski!
> 
> ...


Wowsers!!!! 

But good for you!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! I always have a pang of fear that my victim is not going to like their reaping. But from your list I could tell we have similar "macabre" tastes!



Jezebel_Boo said:


> Holy cow!!! I got a cauldron and a box...i didn't think twice about the box because i was expecting a package from another forum member. So we just got our sick 7 month old laid down to sleep finally and i decided to ooen the box....it was from my reaper!!!! Dawnski you have blown me away!!! I absolutely totally Loved the cauldron and everything in it. But then i open the box and i am just floored! !! I've tried posting pics on here but for some reason it stops in the middle of the upload. So i will try and download pics to my computer tomorrow. Omg!!! I'm still in shock from all the wonderful things i received!
> 
> P.S. As my likes list stated I am a Harry Potter freak. After receiving the cauldron i decided to do my 7 month olds first Halloween pictures with him in it and a sign somewhere that says Wizard in Training!!!
> 
> Squeee!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

dawnski said:


> Yay! I always have a pang of fear that my victim is not going to like their reaping. But from your list I could tell we have similar "macabre" tastes!


Yes we do!! You did a womderfully amazing job!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> So, it would appear that I have been reaped by TWO different reapers!
> 
> Phantasm and Dawnski!
> 
> ...


you might send a pm to bethen to let her know you were reaped 2 times so she can check her list to make sure ever victim is getting reaped


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> you might send a pm to bethen to let her know you were reaped 2 times so she can check her list to make sure ever victim is getting reaped


I did.  at 4 something this morning


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I got a teaser yesterday!

















Now I'm getting anxious!

On a personal note, we received a special teaser late last week. It seems that I'll be having a little girl in March!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, got to the bottom of the problem. Some how I did mess up the victim issue, but I will take care of it,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, Lizzy, congrats and how awesome!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, Lizzy!! Awesome news!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome, a little Lizzy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> OK, got to the bottom of the problem. Some how I did mess up the victim issue, but I will take care of it,


Let me know if I can help! We're going to my sisters house, and I know she'd love to help reap someone..!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will also help.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for your offers, I have asked someone who offered for another issue, but if they can't, I will see. There have been several odd issues this reaper, so I am reaping two already...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I got a teaser yesterday
> 
> Now I'm getting anxious!
> 
> On a personal note, we received a special teaser late last week. It seems that I'll be having a little girl in March!


OH WOW!!!! Many congrats and blessings to you!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

You know what I found especially crazy is that Jezebel_Boo got reaped by both of us at exactly the same time. I mean what are the odds of that?? I can't wait to see pictures of what else she got!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> You know what I found especially crazy is that Jezebel_Boo got reaped by both of us at exactly the same time. I mean what are the odds of that?? I can't wait to see pictures of what else she got!


I agree! Totally thought you were in cahoots!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> You know what I found especially crazy is that Jezebel_Boo got reaped by both of us at exactly the same time. I mean what are the odds of that?? I can't wait to see pictures of what else she got!


That's exactly what my partner said! What are the odds two different reapers sent a package from two different locations and they arrived the exact same day. Spooky!!  That's why i origibally didn't think anything of the box at first.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Thanks for your offers, I have asked someone who offered for another issue, but if they can't, I will see. There have been several odd issues this reaper, so I am reaping two already...


Oh no..! Share the load, we're here to help..! Let us know if you need us to jump in.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh no..! Share the load, we're here to help..! Let us know if you need us to jump in.


Ditto! We are here to help!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I got a teaser yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 221744
> 
> ...


OH yea!! A little girl. I have something, just have to find them.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped today with box one guess a box two is still on its way, my reaper was moonwhitchkitty. 
thank you so very much it was funny only one person new i wanted some burlap and that was how i new the box was from you. lol 
thank you for all the goodies. 
open the box to find









then received 








hubby is like omg love the dragon








now i will be on the hunt for the perfect size house for this great furniture to do Halloween make over to 









thank you so much excited for box two


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great reap!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, please do not do so much yourself. Let us help. I would love to help out. You should not be doing two by yourself. You do so much already. Send me a message of who and what they like and I will get right on it. I especially would like to pay back some after all the things sent to my sister.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i was reaped today with box one guess a box two is still on its way, my reaper was moonwhitchkitty.
> thank you so very much it was funny only one person new i wanted some burlap and that was how i new the box was from you. lol
> thank you for all the goodies.
> open the box to find
> thank you so much excited for box two


Box two shows to be in WA. its funny because i shipped them off at the same time. so glad you like the contents of box 1.. i had noticed on the last reaper you had asked for Gothic like items, found the little dragon at the local thrift shop. 
I would have shipped them all together but the big box i had set aside David had thrown away..
so glad you liked it  I know you have your little haunted doll house and found some furniture


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice job, Moonwithchkitty! Those are some cool and unusual gems!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to apologize to x-pired, I am sorry, but my computer is messed up, my son will try to figure out what is wrong with it, and I don't know how to put pictures up from my phone.. Tomorrow if I have to, I will try to figure it out.. But please don't think that I don't absolutely love the gifts, because I do!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awww congrat on a little Lizzy!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I need to apologize to dawnski and phantasm. I had planned on trying to get the pics up today. But, we ended up in the er with our 7 month old. He has been diagnosed with croup. Poor little guy is miserable. 

I will work on them asap.

Also, to my victim...i haven't forgotten you. I was due to meet someone to pick up an item for you today and well plans changed. But your reap will go out!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Obviously your son is much more important than getting the pictures up. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh Jezebel_Boo, I hope the little one gets better soon. I know that is scary. Healing thoughts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Positive energy for everyone


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

All the best Boo - Don't worry about delay. Everyone understands you need to take care of your family first.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Get the little one better first then you can show off the pictures. With that been said..... PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you all for your concern and well wishes. We are finally home from the hospital and little man is resting.

Time for mommies to join him in slumberland.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww poor little guy, hugs to you and him!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by hostesswiththemostess several days ago sorry for the delay in posting pics!
 loved the box!

Inside everything was so cutely wrapped! My mother was in visiting from Ohio and we loved watching my kids open it 


My two yr old claimed the purple spider, but I got it back later it's on my front door now! I'll take a pic of it there later. Here is the pic I tried to get while she played with it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

We all ate the candy that night! It was yummy!


Each of the three older kids claimed a glow in the dark spider! And I hung the rest around in and outside!


My favorite piece the JOL. I just love his face!

I also got a strand of purple lights, a cute card I hung up with my Halloween card exchange cards, and a cute ghostie! I'll get his pics later with the spider on my door. I swear I took more pics but I can't find them. 

Anyway! I loved my goodies! Thank you thank you hwtm!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh and I got
Socks 


Here's the ghostie I found the pic


And here another of my little monster still playing with that spider. She played with it over an hour till it was bedtime!

Thanks again!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Another great reap!!!! 

I'm loving these!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Reap and that little one is too cute to be a monster!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope your little guy feels better. 



Jezebel_Boo said:


> I need to apologize to dawnski and phantasm. I had planned on trying to get the pics up today. But, we ended up in the er with our 7 month old. He has been diagnosed with croup. Poor little guy is miserable.
> 
> I will work on them asap.
> 
> Also, to my victim...i haven't forgotten you. I was due to meet someone to pick up an item for you today and well plans changed. But your reap will go out!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

maybe box number 2 will show today


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

My Dearest Victim.....
the hearse has come and the bats have left the building...they are on their way to your house, fridays the big day!...get out your garlic and salt, they might want a snack when they get there.....lol
many dark regards, 
your reaper!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> My Dearest Victim.....
> the hearse has come and the bats have left the building...they are on their way to your house, fridays the big day!...get out your garlic and salt, they might want a snack when they get there.....lol
> many dark regards,
> your reaper!


How intriguing!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Box two should be at Saki's house today says out for delivery


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Box two should be at Saki's house today says out for delivery


sweet can not wait


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got the second box today thank you again for all the great goodies moonwhitchkitty 
i love it all 

open the box 









got this authentic witch cleansing kit/ oils love this 









pirate boots 









candy molds  i did not have any of these ones either 









one of my favorite thing is the skulls 
also love the bottles 









and LOVE LOVE LOVE oggie 









some wonderful fabric / oujie board she made









all my goodies from box number 2 









thank you so much again for everything


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, another great haul!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! Great second box Saki!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful second box, Saki!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you liked everything Saki, i was worried because i had a scattered brain moment. Different cloth comes in handy either in your own crafting or display.i had major issues with the board.. the skulls were my favorite too..


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a great bunch of cool things. Nice reap and nice job Kitty


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Glad you liked everything Saki, i was worried because i had a scattered brain moment. Different cloth comes in handy either in your own crafting or display.i had major issues with the board.. the skulls were my favorite too..


thank you again


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow!! Awesome goodies there!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a little NBC inspiration for the morning by way of a teaser---not this exact thing, but just to tease my Victim. 

Soon, soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwhitchkitty the pirate items worked out great


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, that looks wonderful! Great Reap items moonwitchkitty


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I took pictures with my phone but can't tell if they show up in the thread with my phone. I did manage to make a album, but not sure how to get it to the thread. If the pictures show, the first one is all the gifts together.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the wonderful witch hand made by x-pired's wife, the pictures do not begin to show the beautiful work on her..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The gourd that x-pired painted


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great gifts!!! LOVE the witch doll!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Socks and the cool spider victim


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG bethene. that witch is phenomenal! She made that???? Wow, I am super impressed. Multi-talented family. I also love the painted gourd. Nice skelly head in the spider sack, too and who doesn't need more Halloween socks?? Great Reap!

I have always wanted a spider sack and tried to make one once but mine just looked funny. That one is great.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Second on the painted gourd - Fantastic. Very nice Reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, amazing work. I am so in love with the witch, the pictures don't begin to show the details and beautiful workmanship...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg, everything's so perfect, Bethene! Excellent job xpired +wife!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

That witch is A - MAZ - ING!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ohhh! I've been reaped! And everything is amazing, outstandingly, incredibly awesome! I will post pictures shortly! Reaper, I'm not quite certain who you are yet, but your location alone got me excited!


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

amyml said:


> Ohhh! I've been reaped! And everything is amazing, outstandingly, incredibly awesome! I will post pictures shortly! Reaper, I'm not quite certain who you are yet, but your location alone got me excited!


It was me. I was so excited to get you as my victim after reading your list. I thought of so many things to go along with your theme and likes, but just didn't have time to get to it all. Hope you and your guests have a blast at your party!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow Bethene, Apparently my computer was having an issue and I never saw the witch until now that I am home. I see what you are all talking about. That is tremendous work.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This will be going out tomorrow---assuming my husband remembers to take it with him which is why it will be blocking the door!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I took pictures with my phone but can't tell if they show up in the thread with my phone. I did manage to make a album, but not sure how to get it to the thread. If the pictures show, the first one is all the gifts together.


All fantastic stuff! That gourd -- so cute!


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Love seeing all of your wonderful boxes!! So much creativity and thought put into everything.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

she is stunning awesome work!!



bethene said:


> Here is the wonderful witch hand made by x-pired's wife, the pictures do not begin to show the beautiful work on her..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

halloweenisfun said:


> ... I was so excited to get you as my victim after reading your list. I thought of so many things to go along with your theme and likes, but just didn't have time to get to it all...


I agree that she has an excellent list! So many fun things...
I'm anxious to see what was sent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey bethene, I found a box from YEARS ago when you were my Reaper. It was in the shed with some things stored in it. I was looking for a box to use and found yours---still with all the Halloween décor on it. It has been quit some time, too. LOL, I may end up using it at some point. LOL Too bad I didn't find it when you were my victim!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here we go!







The box: when the box is split open, Edgar's face becomes a bit creepy, haha! I noticed that the return address was for Hawaii, so thinking about the Freaky Tiki party, I immediately got excited! 








Everything is packed so neat!








Everything together: a fuzzy spider, a realistic skull, a neat handmade hedge eye creeper (from Pinterest!), a Halloween plaque that I also had on Pinterest (and love), and some amazing island paraphernalia. A dress and shirt (the note said for the costume tent, but I think I'm keeping the dress for me ), some leis and a visor, an awesome tiki mask Aloha wall hanger (with spiders!), some local maps of the Islands, and some macadamia nuts! Also, the neat looking aged paper are Hawaiian ghost stories! How cool is that! 






























Thank you so much Halloweeisfun! Between you and Beautifulnightmare (from the first Reaper), I'm pretty sure you folks here at the board have contributed more to our Halloween party than we have!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome items for your theme! Great job!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I GOT REAPED TODAY!!

Big thanks you to DvlsToy for the goodies! My daughter called me at work today to tell me I had 2 packages with eyeballs peeking (stickers) out of them, so I couldn't wait to get home!

I was not aware that I needed spiders in my cemetery until I opened the box with these guys - I have the perfect place for them!








This house is huge! It will be the mansion in my village!








I'd never seen a ceramic version of this guy before - only blowmolds. Awesome!








An assortment of goodies. There as also a glass globe with 2 spiders in it - somehow I missed grabbing it for this pic....








This was a slight casualty during shipping, but with a little TLC he'll be good to go! 






*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving all the reaps, 
Love the little ghosties, Lisa, and the house is awesome! 

Amyml, great reap, I love the tiki face, I like all the clothes, I can see why you want to keep the dress for yourself!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

On Tuesday I had posted the below in the discussion thread. I finally got access to the pictures that I took and have added them.

I came home to a wonderful reap tonight (o.k. technically yesterday now that it is 5 minutes after midnight. The U.S. Cellular online album page won't load for me to grab the pictures that I took, so it will probably be later that I get them posted. My Reaper was Silver Lady who did a wonderful job and hand made all of my gifts. The first thing I discovered was a dragon's egg. There is also an altered book on dragons with a dragon's eye on the cover. She also made a stack of three books with a drippy tea light candle on top. Silver Lady made a funny/scary apple with pointed teeth & a long tongue hanging out. Finally, there are two wands (one with a little bling & one without) and two pens that have the same look as the wands. All of it is fantastic and I hope that the pictures I took show the detail of the textures on everything.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lisa, those spiders are awesome. Love them. Also love the huge mansion. On the first ceramic ghost, I have him, too. My sister Barbara used to have a ceramic business and she made him. I have had him forever and so love him.


Candy Creature, love your Reap. That Maleficient photo is wonderful. I also LOVE the wands. Great job Silver Lady. The spell book and the books with the candle are to die for...

Wow, there are so many things in this reap that I would love, too!!! The creativity amazes me with each new Reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> *I GOT REAPED TODAY!!
> 
> Big thanks you to DvlsToy for the goodies! My daughter called me at work today to tell me I had 2 packages with eyeballs peeking (stickers) out of them, so I couldn't wait to get home!
> 
> ...


love the spiders and the house


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent box, amyml!! And I loovve those spiders, Lisa!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> OMG bethene. that witch is phenomenal! She made that???? Wow, I am super impressed. Multi-talented family. I also love the painted gourd. Nice skelly head in the spider sack, too and who doesn't need more Halloween socks?? Great Reap!
> 
> I have always wanted a spider sack and tried to make one once but mine just looked funny. That one is great.


Thanks. I didn't make the spider sack. It came from Oriental Trading. 

Everyone is getting such great items. It feels like Christmas, only better! You guys know what I mean.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow!!!! More and more fantastic reaps!!! All the gifts are fantastic! Well done everyone!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just SO YOU KNOW..... it was the brown truck not the hearse. I got the gifts in daylight instead at night time, hence no bats . So I got my salt and garlic out for nothing!!!! I LOVE MY GIFTS!!




screamqueen2012 said:


> My Dearest Victim.....
> the hearse has come and the bats have left the building...they are on their way to your house, fridays the big day!...get out your garlic and salt, they might want a snack when they get there.....lol
> many dark regards,
> your reaper!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Apple is called Apple Bite.



Candy Creature said:


> On Tuesday I had posted the below in the discussion thread. I finally got access to the pictures that I took and have added them.
> 
> I came home to a wonderful reap tonight (o.k. technically yesterday now that it is 5 minutes after midnight. The U.S. Cellular online album page won't load for me to grab the pictures that I took, so it will probably be later that I get them posted. My Reaper was Silver Lady who did a wonderful job and hand made all of my gifts. The first thing I discovered was a dragon's egg. There is also an altered book on dragons with a dragon's eye on the cover. She also made a stack of three books with a drippy tea light candle on top. Silver Lady made a funny/scary apple with pointed teeth & a long tongue hanging out. Finally, there are two wands (one with a little bling & one without) and two pens that have the same look as the wands. All of it is fantastic and I hope that the pictures I took show the detail of the textures on everything.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Too funny, nowhining. I assume you got Reaped. Can't wait to see it all.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

TODAY! IT CAME TODAY!!!

First, a card to show a grumpy cat in a Halloween costume.









motion movement sounds mice. If Twilight walk by, it does not set off, if I run my hand by, it sets off.









A NEW DRACULA BOOK FOR ME TO READ!!!! OHHH!









A monster hunter book. I shall be hunting tonight!!









I have not figure out his name yet, he wont speak to me. He must be embarrassed.









My dark candle.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Part one picture.









part two picture.









A new family picture.









PURPLE LIGHTS!









OOHHH! MY FAVORITE!




































Maps of the old world.









And what I believe a bottle holding Vlad's soul.









dried teeth!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Scream Queen 2012, you are the best!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awsome reap! Love the bottle with the vampire soul trapped. Neat kit--great job.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic reap!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What an awesome reap, nowhining!! Great job scream queen!! Loving the vampire killing kit. Debated making one for my victim but decided against it. Love seeing someone else do it..!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW awesome reap!!


NOWHINING said:


> Part one picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reaps so far everyone


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> Scream Queen 2012, you are the best!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


that is just BEYOND amazing! 

Wonder how much it will cost me to have Bethene make SQ my reaper next year...bwhahahahahaha... (and we all KNOW Bethene can't be bought so it's just a joke.)


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL! Everything we've seen so far has been amazing!!! You guys are all so creative, love it!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you are so welcome....yes the drac bottle, he is escaping...i loved making that altered book, bram stokers dracula...i dont think ive seen anyone do one before. you'll have to read it, supposedly the books really scarey, not too much like the movies done. in the kit is also a small hand made book thats the vampire killers diary, pics of his kills, then the maps. and the little mounted friend....isnt he cute?? haha im so glad you liked it, i loved making it for you.



NOWHINING said:


> Scream Queen 2012, you are the best!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, Scream Queen, nice job on the crafts.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Reap. Love it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Bram Stoker's Dracula is an awesome book! I just love the bottles you did.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We received a teaser this morning! Thank you dear reaper for the heads up that we should be looking down the driveway as clearly something wicked is headed our way.

On another note it is a beautiful autumn day here. The mountains where we live our ablaze in warm fall colors. The lovely witch and I are taking advantage of the nice weather to put finishing touches on our outside display and ready the hearse and casket for the funeral. We are down to working mainly on the lighting. The devil's corn field was finished yesterday.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I GOT REAAAPPPPEDD!! I got home late last night from LA for business and saw a box on my front porch!! Could it be????? IT WAS!! And what an amazing reap it was!! Wow such amazing things! I feel so happy!! Im sorry SR if it was sitting there a few days and I didn't respond..it was a last minute trip I couldn't say no to....
So here are pics!



































So many amazing items!! Glow in the dark skulls which I will add to my TOT selection, pumping stickies that I have on my computer right now! A pumpkin strobe light and green halloween lights I will be using on my stair case, as well as green freaky fabric!! 
Adorable tea light holders with haunted houses patterns attached to them so they will flicker at night! A gorgeous plate with a plate stand that looks fantastic in my kitchen! A skull tea light, KIT KAT minis which are my favorite out of the fridge!! Cadbury scream eggs and last but not least an ADORABLE pumpkin on a stand. It is vintage inspired and i LOOOVE it! I have it in my guest room-its perfect!! Thank you SOOOOOO MUCH SR!! You nailed it!! What a great surprise!!! You are the best and picked out wonderful things for me! The only thing is...WHO ARE YOU!!!!??  And side note..my pics are always side ways!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful reap, Michael Myers1, love the pumpkin, and the haunted house candles, and you got chocolate, yummmm!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Great reap MichaelMyers1! I'm hiding from the witch, a hmmm, I mean, taking a short break, and then it's back to haunting the hearse and garage for me. I just wanted to check for possible reap updates and was pleasantly surprised to discover that another victim had indeed been reaped. When you figure out who your reaper is MichaelMyers1 please let us know. 

Everyone is receiving such cool stuff. Looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

great reap micheal myers love everything!!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, MichaelMyers1! It was ME! I'm so glad you liked everything. I loved making those little haunted houses--I saw the idea on Pinterest and had to try it. They look very cool at night, no? I'm sorry I didn't include anything from "Halloween", though. To be honest, I've never seen the movie, so I had no idea what to send you in relation to that. It's on my Halloween movie list now.  Happy Reaping!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several folks have contacted me about shipping a bit late so if you don't get your gifts be patient, I will ask if anyone has not been reaped later in the week, and get things figured out...


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Those haunted house tea light holders are adorable! Great reap!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great teaser!!

And what a great reaping MichaelMyers1!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

A sick reaper in an unproductive reaper  Fear not victim, I am nearly back to my wicked self... and coming for you soon... very, very soon...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 222951
> 
> 
> A sick reaper in an unproductive reaper  Fear not victim, I am nearly back to my wicked self... and coming for you soon... very, very soon...


That was me early last week. Didn't get as much crafts done for my victim as I wanted to!
Feel better soon!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 222951
> 
> 
> A sick reaper in an unproductive reaper  Fear not victim, I am nearly back to my wicked self... and coming for you soon... very, very soon...


Feel better soon!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!! Got home from vacation yesterday to a wonderful package! Thank you SOO SOO much Candy Creature!!!
Everything was wrapped so nicely!!







First thing was a beautiful ghost wreath! I love it, it is hanging on my door!







A very cute pumpkin & witch!







An awesome tin sign!







Really cool trays and plates that I plan on using at my Halloween Party!














And a ton more awesome goodies!! There was creepy cloth, lots of glow in the dark skeleton hands for my yard haunt, Shower gel, tissues, Charlie Browns Great Pumpkin notepad and really cute ghost lights with witch hats!!!







Thank you again Candy Creature!! I love everything and I can't wait to start decorating!!!! Have a wonderful Halloween!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap, love the witch and pumpkin! What a lot of goodies you got!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, lots of goodies. I am so anxious for my Reap to get on the way. Dang the holiday tomorrow. I may call UPS or Fed Ex to check on price, but I seem to get things there much faster through Priority Mail---except on the last one I sent it parcel post somehow!!!! It will go soon and fly with the monkeys or owl post. I so hope my victim can use everything.

I was honored to assist texaslucky with a couple of items for her victim this time. I am really anxious to see how the victim likes everything. It was so much fun. I got so excited Friday when she got to the house and we put everything together. Cool stuff. She really challenged me with this one and I was sad to not be able to do one of the things she so wanted to send. But, now, I am on a quest to learn.... Just might master this and send along a PIF later. LOL


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool reap hostesswiththemostess!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

That is awesome Frank is my second favorite Universal Monster....


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

What a fun bunch of goodies. Love the plates.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Those plates and platters are soooo cool! Love them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great reap .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been buying up Universal Monster DVDs. I found another one Sunday at Big Lots. Love them.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I got Reaped!!! so exciting!! I love everything, especially the dog collars. Thanks reaper, you rock!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> That is awesome Frank is my second favorite Universal Monster....


Who's #1? 

Fun reap, hostesswiththemostess. I'm a Frank fan, too. I love the old B&W movies, and their use of suspense.

More fun stuff for Combatdre, too! I love the little picks and umbrellas! 
It's great to see what the reapers are putting together. 
Keep 'em rolling in


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay, another reaping! 

Looks like a bunch of great things Combatdre!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dracula ♥


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Melanormal said:


> Hi, MichaelMyers1! It was ME! I'm so glad you liked everything. I loved making those little haunted houses--I saw the idea on Pinterest and had to try it. They look very cool at night, no? I'm sorry I didn't include anything from "Halloween", though. To be honest, I've never seen the movie, so I had no idea what to send you in relation to that. It's on my Halloween movie list now.  Happy Reaping!


MELANORMAL!! Thank you thank you!! So much! I am so glad that you revealed your self!! What a wonderful reap...you really took the time to pick out things that I would love! It has made for a great Halloween season!! Now..we must get you the see HALLOWEEN..it is a classic horror movie if I have ever seen one!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok looking forward to seeing more reaps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

More folks contacting me about shipping late, so still more that will be coming...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Its TUESDAY and the mail runs today.

WILL THERE BE A REAPING?????
*


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> *Its TUESDAY and the mail runs today.
> 
> WILL THERE BE A REAPING?????
> *


Well...I know my victim's package is out for delivery!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> Well...I know my victim's package is out for delivery!


Exciting!!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

*Great Reaps Everyone!*

Just wanted to let everyone know that all of the reaps have been so wonderful. I've had little time for posting so forgive me for not being able to post about each one. I was looking forward to being able to participate in the threads more this year. It's just so much fun. 

But, sadly, my son is in the hospital again (as he was this time last year during SR 2)  Between creating my victim's reaping and spending most of my time at the hospital, I've not been able to reply as I had hoped to all of the reapings, nor participate in the fun banter. I have been reading and watching though, and love it all! Hopefully next year will be better.

On the bright side...my victim's package is out for delivery!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that all of the reaps have been so wonderful. I've had little time for posting so forgive me for not being able to post about each one. I was looking forward to being able to participate in the threads more this year. It's just so much fun.
> 
> But, sadly, my son is in the hospital again (as he was this time last year during SR 2)  Between creating my victim's reaping and spending most of my time at the hospital, I've not been able to reply as I had hoped to all of the reapings, nor participate in the fun banter. I have been reading and watching though, and love it all! Hopefully next year will be better.
> 
> On the bright side...my victim's package is out for delivery!


Sorry to hear about your son! (((BIGHUGS))) I've been through a few health challenges with my son - I know how stressful this is!

Hang in there.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

shadowwalker said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that all of the reaps have been so wonderful. I've had little time for posting so forgive me for not being able to post about each one. I was looking forward to being able to participate in the threads more this year. It's just so much fun.
> 
> But, sadly, my son is in the hospital again (as he was this time last year during SR 2)  Between creating my victim's reaping and spending most of my time at the hospital, I've not been able to reply as I had hoped to all of the reapings, nor participate in the fun banter. I have been reading and watching though, and love it all! Hopefully next year will be better.
> 
> On the bright side...my victim's package is out for delivery!


All the best with your son - Hope it's better soon


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Same here, Shadowwalker-- I hope all is well with your son and your family overall, soon.
I'm certainly not condemning anybody who doesn't post here regularly; just saying it's fun when they do.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Same here, Shadowwalker-- I hope all is well with your son and your family overall, soon.
> I'm certainly not condemning anybody who doesn't post here regularly; just saying it's fun when they do.


You're right, it is fun. And makes stalking a lot easier, too! I didn't take your post that way at all and in fact had already planned my post prior to what you wrote earlier, so no worries!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhhhh kaaaaay!

Like I said earlier, I've been REAPED and I LOVE IT!!









These are what arrived at my door as I was in the middle of typing a message stating that I was waiting to be reaped. StanFam3, yes, I did guess it was you!! You really threw me for a loop with one of your e-cards (from Hallmark Australia!!?!), but I've been pretty convinced it was you since you mentioned that your victim was just getting into witches. 









My eldest decided that she was the one that got to read the card, and it's now sitting on her dresser in her room. 









This was the first box that we opened, and Mr. Goats and I decided that the goat should be our crest ;-) It's now sitting in my cemetery, awaiting me to get rebar to anchor it. LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!

































The girls found the witch hats on the top of the second box and immediately put them on. The sign and napkins made me so happy. I love sugar skulls, but the "if you have it, haunt it" ones just tickled me!









It can not be said that these boxes weren't packed well ;-) 









I spent a lonnnng time debating whether I should buy this guy or not, but ultimately decided that I'd spent too much money already and put him back. This makes me soooo happy!









Everything (plus kids). Again, THANK YOU, STANFAM3!! This was totally beyond what I could have expected or hoped for. We all love it!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome reap!!! love everything, great stone and love the signs!!!! girls are darling, you all are going to have fun halloween nite!!! booo to you all!



LadyGoats said:


> Ohhhhh kaaaaay!
> 
> Like I said earlier, I've been REAPED and I LOVE IT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome reap! You did awesome, Stanfam3!

Now, if you don't like that lantern, I'd gladly take it off your hands, lady goats!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so happy that everything arrived unbroken. YEP... I got nutty with the packing!! 

The handmade sign (as I think I included in the card) was made by my sister - who is a fellow blogger! The wood is Georgia cypress, which is native to this area and prevalent in our swamps.

The lamp... You may wish to glue the glass in place, or just be EXTRA careful with it. I broke the first glass shade I made!! 

I was MOST nervous about the tombstone. The one I saw in a thread of yours that you had made was AMAZING! So, I'm thrilled to know you liked it so much.

I thought the napkins were cute, and thought from your blog that you might enjoy those.


Anyway.... You were a fun victim to have! Wish I had been more secretive! Next time.  Hope you enjoyed the ecards too.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

A couple more.... 

This was on the back of the hand painted Wicked Olde Witch Shoe Repair sign - awwww!!! 









And I finally decorated my console because of these awesome signs!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> A couple more....
> 
> This was on the back of the hand painted Wicked Olde Witch Shoe Repair sign - awwww!!!
> 
> ...


UT-OH! No pics.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. Great reap Lady Goats! Do you have a close up of the two plaques flanking the goat crest? I didn't see a pic of them and can't make them out in the last photo.









Great job Stanfam3. Wonderful!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

PMTT said:


> Awesome reap! You did awesome, Stanfam3!
> 
> Now, if you don't like that lantern, I'd gladly take it off your hands, lady goats!


I know you've been ogling it, PMTT, but SO HAVE I!! And it's so much more awesome in person. Sorry (kinda), but I'm holding onto this one. 



StanFam3 said:


> I'm so happy that everything arrived unbroken. YEP... I got nutty with the packing!!
> 
> The handmade sign (as I think I included in the card) was made by my sister - who is a fellow blogger! The wood is Georgia cypress, which is native to this area and prevalent in our swamps.
> 
> ...





StanFam3 said:


> UT-OH! No pics.


I LOVE the sign your sister made. The old wood and name/date on the back make me swoon. Will look into glueing the glass on the lamp, but it seems fine to me. THANK YOU!!



shadowwalker said:


> Wow. Great reap Lady Goats! Do you have a close up of the two plaques flanking the goat crest? I didn't see a pic of them and can't make them out in the last photo.
> 
> View attachment 223462
> 
> ...


Yeeeaaaahhhh, I was a little obsessive with images and took over a hundred... May have culled them down a little too much because I didn't show individual pictures of many things.. OOPS! Anyhow, I think I fixed the images in my last post to show them on the console table. Will do a close-up of them individually soon, but now I have to put clothes in the dryer...! Thanks for being patient with me..!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Darn! I tried. You don't know until you ask! LOL


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Waiting for my son to come home so we can open these packages. I'm already going to say to my reaper, "Thank you so much! But oh my gosh, I feel awful that you spent so much on postage." This box is HUGE! Will post pictures later today.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Waiting for my son to come home so we can open these packages. I'm already going to say to my reaper, "Thank you so much! But oh my gosh, I feel awful that you spent so much on postage." This box is HUGE! Will post pictures later today.


Oh yay! Can't wait to see pics (and that *is* a huge box!!)!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> A couple more....
> 
> This was on the back of the hand painted Wicked Olde Witch Shoe Repair sign - awwww!!!
> 
> View attachment 223463



*My sister is disabled, and makes all sorts of crafts to supplement her income. I had her sign this, as I'm always encouraging her to embrace her crafts as the art they are! 

She has a few other halloween signs available too. If anyone is interested, she has a blog*:
http://threedawgladydesigns.blogspot.com/2014


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Waiting for my son to come home so we can open these packages. I'm already going to say to my reaper, "Thank you so much! But oh my gosh, I feel awful that you spent so much on postage." This box is HUGE! Will post pictures later today.


Yayayayay!!! I look forward to seeing pics.

Hey, postage was just part of the deal, even shipping GA to my victim's location wasn't cheap. I did learn a lot from this reap, and look forward to more in the future.

Now,.. HURRY UP and open it so I can ogle everything!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, LadyGoats, you got treated right! Fan-tas-tic haul!! Your girls look so excited-- that's really sweet! And what a good mom you are to resist the temptation to shove them aside and rip open all the packages yourself-- heehee!

Well done, StanFam3!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Wow, LadyGoats, you got treated right! Fan-tas-tic haul!! Your girls look so excited-- that's really sweet! And what a good mom you are to resist the temptation to shove them aside and rip open all the packages yourself-- heehee!
> 
> Well done, StanFam3!


I enjoyed seeing the pics SO much! Her girls made it even sweeter. 


But... I think I need a support group now.  Who do I send anonymous ecards to now? Who do I try to stalk on the forum? Who do I go shopping for, trying to find that right gift for? Lost I am! LOLOLOL


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> I enjoyed seeing the pics SO much! Her girls made it even sweeter.
> 
> 
> But... I think I need a support group now.  Who do I send anonymous ecards to now? Who do I try to stalk on the forum? Who do I go shopping for, trying to find that right gift for? Lost I am! LOLOLOL


Well.....there are a few of us that were drooling over your lantern!! LOL!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

PMTT said:


> Well.....there are a few of us that were drooling over your lantern!! LOL!!


Heck yeah! You're not going to lack volunteers! lol!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> I enjoyed seeing the pics SO much! Her girls made it even sweeter.
> 
> 
> But... I think I need a support group now.  Who do I send anonymous ecards to now? Who do I try to stalk on the forum? Who do I go shopping for, trying to find that right gift for? Lost I am! LOLOLOL


You can still send anonymous e-cards! We loved every one of them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What wonderful Reap. That stone Lady Goats is fabulous! Your girls are too cute to be witches! LOL

Love everything. StanFam3, great job!!! I love your sister's sign. WIll check out her blog, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow great reaps so far


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I’m going to gush right now. Generous benefactor, you are beyond kind. Words do not do justice to the size of this reap. My son asked what we did to deserve all these gifts. He is on cloud nine. 

And my secret reaper is…Shadowwalker!

So here we are opening this enormous box. My son is pulling out endless items and boxes. It is the bottomless pit of gifts. Huge items, heavy items, socks!

The amount of detail is incredible, not just on the crafts, but also on the complete package of stuff. This is going to take several posts for all the pictures. Here is the overall haul. Impressive, yes?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Shadowwalker, it’s like you’ve been in my head and knew exactly what I was missing. The Gold Room sign. Oh my God! I had wanted to make one and then decided it was just too hard. You did it perfectly. You painstakingly cut that embellishment design on top. And put on all those letters—STRAIGHT. Mine would have been crooked for sure. And if that’s not enough, you included a finial for the top AND the easel to put it on.

Are you kidding me, a Game Room sign with activity directors? How cool is that? And the Come Play with Us sign with the Victorian style frame of the Grady twins. Wow!! I like the rope framing you did around these.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

But it doesn’t stop there. Nope. Look at these wonderfully detailed picture frames. They are gorgeous! The picture on the right is a ventricular horror image. 

Then, my God, I can’t even believe it. You’ve given me goodie bags and goodies for over 50 kids. And you’ve glued the Hollywood Tower Hotel logo to all of them. ALL OF THEM! I was feeling bad that I didn’t have a proper giveaway for the kids and now they’ve been delivered right to the door. I have some beaded necklaces and other goodies I can add in there.

Truly, by this point, things are getting quite ridiculous. Is there a Saint level for Secret Reapers? Can we put this down as the most generous reap ever? So on to a very cool, metal Twilight Zone sign. More of those creepy ventricular pictures I wanted. Towels, socks, pumpkin candles, popcorn and a bag of candy. And then, as if you were not generous and thoughtful enough, you included all the hanging hooks for me. 

I think we all know how ridiculous shipping costs are plus your purchases, plus all your labor making these wonderful crafts. I am truly grateful and humbled by your gift. 

Between your gift Shadowwalker, and Pumpkinprincess’ wonderful Miss Opal (from the first reap), and her stories to keep me entertained, I feel truly blessed. Thanks so much!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

dawnski said:


> I’m going to gush right now. Generous benefactor, you are beyond kind. Words do not do justice to the size of this reap. My son asked what we did to deserve all these gifts. He is on cloud nine.
> 
> And my secret reaper is…Shadowwalker!
> 
> ...




Wow, is all I can say!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

wow some really great reaps all! well done! 

what a fun and talented bunch


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

super reaps!! You all must be over the moon!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Amazing reap!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The Walking Dead has been reaped and she knocked out. It was a tough day in school, but I WANT to, no, need to wake her up. Eeeek.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dawnski.... WOW!!!!!! What a fantastic reap!!!!

ShadowWalker - well done!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow Dawnski. 
that reap is perfect for you amazing reap for sure


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Just amazing! Talent and generosity abound! All the creativity and talent around here-- is it any wonder we're not all that impressed with the props and decorations at chain stores? It's pretty difficult to match what we see on this thread.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't tell you how excited I am that you are so happy with your reaping! Trust me, it's not easy creating something useful for someone as talented as you. I had to laugh when you mentioned me being in your head making the Gold Room sign. I looked _daily_ at your haunted hotel 2014 thread to make sure you hadn't made one for yourself! Daily, I tell you!

I am also very pleased that you were in need of treat sacks for the kiddos. I was taking a big risk spending that much time on those if you had already done something similar or bought treat bags that you already loved. 

The little frame stand that you display the "Come Play With US" sign on? That was actually intended for the Twilight Zone metal sign. Although it looks great holding the Grady twins! LOL. Come Play With Us and the GAME ROOM were designed to be hung together with the twins on top. Both signs have predrilled holes for the eyebolts and I included a few different types of wire. Or you can just use the command strips and no wire. Your choice.









The Gold Room sign was my best attempt at recreating this from the movie.









Here is what it looks like with the finial on top. 









You captured everything so well in the photos. Thank you so much for posting them. Again, I'm just so happy you and your son loved it all and that it will all be used!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! What great props! Fantastic items for the hotel.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous resources, love the signs, which for some reason is all I can see on my phone, my laptop is still messed up,
Hope my victims like their things as much, I crafted for the first one a lot, the second one, I hope that they don't mind things from my own personal stash


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dawnski Awesome reap!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

bethene said:


> Fabulous resources, love the signs, which for some reason is all I can see on my phone, my laptop is still messed up,
> Hope my victims like their things as much, I crafted for the first one a lot, the second one, I hope that they don't mind things from my own personal stash


I don't understand why some photos show up on the phone and some don't. I like looking at all the photos from my phone while at the hospital without my laptop and it seems the majority of them won't show. Bummer.

I'm going to see if reposting these after saving to my computer will allow them to show on the phone. Then I can show them off to my mom without having to take my laptop to her house! Yeah, I'm a bit proud. 










































































*Edited to add: Yay! I can see them on my phone now. I'm so excited to show my mom. She is elderly now but always loved to craft when she was younger. I guess I Inherited that from her. Just wish I had inherited her drawing and painting skills, too!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great reaps Everyone. Love the Hotel stuff!!!


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

*I got reaped!!!!!!*

I AM SO HAPPY WITH MY REAP!!!!!!! I got a baking mold, zombie bacon, Giant gummy zombies, pumpkin spice M&M's, a Halloween cupcake kit, 2 awesome pairs of jack socks, 2015/2016 NBC journal, 2 jack pens, a awesome NBC note pad and pen, handmade scarf, ordainments for my Halloween tree, Halloween scented hand sanitizer, can koozie, candle, Awesome Pencil box, and portrait stickers.

Great candy and baking supplies....









Awesome NBC socks, pens, and journal.....









Pencil box that will be used for school tomorrow...









Items in pencil box....









Decorations for my room...









An awesome scarf to go with my hat....









And my whole reap....









*Thank you so much for the AWESOME reap. I love everything.  Thank you "Queen Mama." Amy and Queen of Spades have the best mom and I have the best reaper. I love everything, and you are SOOOO right. It's a small world and we are one big, happy Halloween Family! *

and one last picture 










Or and my cat, Mr. CrazyPants, in my box. We call him that because he is always sitting in a box.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The Walking Dead - That is an awesome reap. I'll bet your reaper had a blast putting that together for you. She did a great job. 

I'm not sure what it is that you've placed your gifts on for the photos. Whatever it is, I love the embossed pattern on it.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! Another fantastic reap!!! Enjoy all of it TheWalkingDead!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Another awesome reap!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

all of the reaps are great...i do have to give extra kudos to Dawnski's SR...very very cool stuff.

And I am sooo diggin The Walking Dead's haul as well. 

Fantastic reaps, everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the jack hat and the Halloween hand sanitizer to cool 
Great reap you got for sure


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome reap! I had to look up zombie bacon on the Internet. Found out, there is some actual history to it. The Urban Dictionary says: Bacon Zombie is the name given to an item, meme, or pop culture obsession that becomes overdone (or to the person who refuses to get with the times). In geek culture around 2005-2011 (current), the two items mentioned more than anything else is a ravenous obsession for all things bacon, and a love of zombies. Who knew? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bacon Zombie


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That was a fun one-- so much cute stuff! I just love seeing all the different styles in all the fantastic reaps!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! Thank you Pirate's Cove for a spectacular reap!!









Candle holders from a ship, pirates' chests, a working brass spotting scope, and BLING! Plus, the skeleton thinker that I've coveted forever!

















A very ornate picture frame for my mantle...

















Even the old hag got a new chapeau!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So awesome!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah, that was from me! There were 3 boxes, one of stuff "From the Pirate's Cove", one "From the Boneyard", and one, "From the Hill Country". The Hill Country is still on its way, because I had a scatter-brained moment and didn't get the box loaded in the car when I set off for the PO on Sat. It mailed yesterday. Of course that must have been the one with the note identifying me in it...
So glad things made it in tact! I got fairly anal about packaging.
I expect you'll want to swap out the picture in the frame as it's just printed on standard printing paper. I just wanted to dress the frame up a little.
By the way, Halloweenscreamqueen, it was fun to see your decorating and your "wants" album--- there's a lot of overlap with my own haves and wants!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh Ooojen, thanks!!!! The first two boxes are AWESOME!!! And no way, I think the picture is perfect. It fits the theme. Now I just have to make room on the mantle for the fetal skeleton in her coffin...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tracking says the last box is due to be delivered on Friday.
So glad you like the stuff!! It was fun gathering it. The only frustrating part was trying to order things that didn't wind up shipping on time, but there was always plan B


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Seriously cool stuff halloweenscreamqueen and ooojen! That little skeleton is the best kind of creepy!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> I'm not sure what it is that you've placed your gifts on for the photos. Whatever it is, I love the embossed pattern on it.


It is our dining room table. We found that cool fabric from hobby lobby and decided to wrap our table. It cleans up easily, too.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I just love the thinker skeleton. How cool!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay!!!! Great reap halloweenscreamqueen!!!

Well done ooojen!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

These reaps are beyond spooktacular. Can't wait to see more and share our own reap when it gets here!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just wish it could have all arrived at once, but so it goes.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I was reaped!!! What a wonderful surprise as I'm home sick today  But if there's one thing that can make a halloween gal feel better, it's a box full of devious goodies  Thank you, thank you! I'm waiting for my other half to come home and aid me in opening


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to pics Snickers!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Snickers said:


> I was reaped!!! What a wonderful surprise as I'm home sick today  But if there's one thing that can make a halloween gal feel better, it's a box full of devious goodies  Thank you, thank you! I'm waiting for my other half to come home and aid me in opening


Hope you feel better, soon!! Can't wait to see all the goodies!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still obsessing over everything from my packages... (This guy's especially photogenic)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oojen you rocked that reap amazing job.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am glad you enjoyed them.



Candy Creature said:


> On Tuesday I had posted the below in the discussion thread. I finally got access to the pictures that I took and have added them.
> 
> I came home to a wonderful reap tonight (o.k. technically yesterday now that it is 5 minutes after midnight. The U.S. Cellular online album page won't load for me to grab the pictures that I took, so it will probably be later that I get them posted. My Reaper was Silver Lady who did a wonderful job and hand made all of my gifts. The first thing I discovered was a dragon's egg. There is also an altered book on dragons with a dragon's eye on the cover. She also made a stack of three books with a drippy tea light candle on top. Silver Lady made a funny/scary apple with pointed teeth & a long tongue hanging out. Finally, there are two wands (one with a little bling & one without) and two pens that have the same look as the wands. All of it is fantastic and I hope that the pictures I took show the detail of the textures on everything.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I enjoyed watching NOWHINING opening and ohhhh over her gifts. She loves it.



screamqueen2012 said:


> you are so welcome....yes the drac bottle, he is escaping...i loved making that altered book, bram stokers dracula...i dont think ive seen anyone do one before. you'll have to read it, supposedly the books really scarey, not too much like the movies done. in the kit is also a small hand made book thats the vampire killers diary, pics of his kills, then the maps. and the little mounted friend....isnt he cute?? haha im so glad you liked it, i loved making it for you.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to say, I love all of your gifts. They are really wonderful and great. I am still waiting to be reap. I can be patient. I think....


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> It is our dining room table. We found that cool fabric from hobby lobby and decided to wrap our table. It cleans up easily, too.


Very cool. I would never had thought to cover a table with fabric. I love it!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm blown away by the talent here. Absolutely love seeing all the amazing reaps. 

halloweenscreamqueen, you've got one awesome reap going there. I do love the thinker skelly. Can't wait to see box 3. Great job ooojen, very talented!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 223636
> 
> 
> I'm still obsessing over everything from my packages... (This guy's especially photogenic)


I'm so happy LG! Gifting you made me very happy!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you so much, Lisa48317
I love everything!!! Can you believe I had no bats?! I also went through all my inventory and was thinking I'd have to get a couple more birds!! No more!!!
I haven't decided where to put all the skeleton posts yet but I'm so excited to have them!!!

Thanks so much for everything! You were very generous!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Pfft! I suck!
I forgot to add the photos!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Woot!! Fun stuff in your reap PMTT!!!

Great job Lisa48317!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, another great reap! It looks like you have some decorating to do, PMTT!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love that skull.


StanFam3 said:


> I'm so happy LG! Gifting you made me very happy!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

This was the post I meant to quote. Really like this guy.


LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 223636
> 
> 
> I'm still obsessing over everything from my packages... (This guy's especially photogenic)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Nightlites13 said:


> This was the post I meant to quote. Really like this guy.


He's friggin' awesome. My youngest and I are fighting over the purple potion bottle skull (she thinks it needs to go in her "haunted bedroom" while I think it belongs on my bookshelf), but she knows not to lay a finger on this guy... I nearly grounded her for looking at it too long. He's mine..! MIIIINE!! Mwahahaha!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Silver Lady said:


> I am glad you enjoyed them.


I did and I also enjoyed your artwork on the box. Here is a picture of one of the sides of the box. I ended up reusing the box to mail my Reaper gift to HostesswiththeMostess since it fit the contents better than the box that I had planned to use, but I gave you credit for the artwork in my card to Hostess. Someone in line at the post office saw the "my other car is a broom" side and liked it.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

These are all awesome reaps! I love this board!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I finally got to open my box after it was sitting there teasing me all day! I must say, as this was my first secret reaper, I am now sold to participate every year. Such great fun and generosity, and I can tell my reaper spent lots of time and energy in planning my gifts. Thank you Secret Reaper, for all of the beautiful items, I love them all!









Bruce even got in on the fun!








The lot!








Close ups of the awesome spooky spice rack!! Each bottle has a different label and a hand painted spider web on top














How did my reaper know I love books and cats?! Also, a really cute witch portrait black pumpkin, graveyard tombstone, several big black crows, pumpkin and ghost cheese spreaders, red potion bottle, graveyard scene candle holder, eyeballs, and a spookily awesome crow atop a skull (which my boyfriend has claimed for his desk at work! ) 








But the real gem is this hand painted halloween inspired portrait... Gorgeous!! I love the ambiance displayed here!








Once again, thank you Secret Reaper for your time and thoughtfulness. This experience has definitely made this a memorable season


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, Snickers-- So fun! Love the art, and the crows, and the cat, and ...all of it!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Family Reap. I will post pics soon.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Snickers---I am obsessed with paintings of creepy trees. Love yours!!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Snickers - super cool reap!!!!! The witchy spice rack is neato!

Ok... Spill it peep!!! Who was the reaper?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Snickers, That is fantastic. Love the spice rack, painting and what looks like hanging glass candle holders? Really nice.
Well done mystery Reaper


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

great reap, love everything....the little handle box, sweeeet!!! 



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Whoo-hoo! Thank you Pirate's Cove for a spectacular reap!!
> 
> View attachment 223595
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

this is really nice and alot of work done....wonderful reap, i love your sign, detailing....good job done



shadowwalker said:


> I don't understand why some photos show up on the phone and some don't. I like looking at all the photos from my phone while at the hospital without my laptop and it seems the majority of them won't show. Bummer.
> 
> I'm going to see if reposting these after saving to my computer will allow them to show on the phone. Then I can show them off to my mom without having to take my laptop to her house! Yeah, I'm a bit proud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow some fantastic reaps


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> Snickers - super cool reap!!!!! The witchy spice rack is neato!
> 
> Ok... Spill it peep!!! Who was the reaper?


The hand painted picture is dated and signed by Evening Kiss...

Super reap Snickers! Good job Evening Kiss. I've always wanted a spice rack for my witches kitchen but never seem to get around to making one. Love it all.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> The hand painted picture is dated and signed by Evening Kiss...
> 
> Super reap Snickers! Good job Evening Kiss. I've always wanted a spice rack for my witches kitchen but never seem to get around to making one. Love it all.


Well if *somebody* would've used their return address instead of the shipping center's, they might just have gotten a spice rack for their witch's kitchen. Hint hint. 

Hint.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Well if *somebody* would've used their return address instead of the shipping center's, they might just have gotten a spice rack for their witch's kitchen. Hint hint.
> 
> Hint.


Ugh. I'm gonna have to come back and read this again after I go to the Doctor and get a couple of shots. Cause sick as I am today, this is going right over my head. Dang hospitals and sick people...spreading junk around.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Ugh. I'm gonna have to come back and read this again after I go to the Doctor and get a couple of shots. Cause sick as I am today, this is going right over my head. Dang hospitals and sick people...spreading junk around.


BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!

OMG, I hope you feel better soon!! And it's not your fault that this is going over your head - I'm a ditz!!

Was browsing the forum while putting on make-up and somehow thought this was from StanFam3 (who didn't put her address as the return address on her package and I would love to send a "thank you!" to her!!). 

My fault! My fault..!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL! Phew! I didn't even have the sickness excuse!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Snickers!!!! What an amazing REAP!!! I think I have an idea who your reaper is, but HEY! Snickers' reaper!!! TELLLL USSSS!!! ;-)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

PMTT said:


> LOL! Phew! I didn't even have the sickness excuse!


Nope! No need for an excuse, I'm just an idiot...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Not an idiot! I wouldn't call myself an idiot and that would so be something I'd do! LOL!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a lot of photos today. I have been in the Hospital the past few days but was delighted to see my reaper package had come in while I was away. LOVE the items. =) My reaper did a fantastic job with the lights, the skull bank and the theft deterrent devices! Thank you very much!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Shadowwalker and EveningKiss, I hope you guys feel better!!! Being sick around our high unholy holiday SUCKS - and NOT in a good way!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> OMG, I hope you feel better soon!! And it's not your fault that this is going over your head - I'm a ditz!!
> 
> ...


LMAO. At least I know my mental health isn't failing me as well! As far as physical health goes, I'm back from the doctors office and pharmacy. My *** is a little sore after two shots but the steroid has already given me a bit of relief.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Shadowwalker and EveningKiss, I hope you guys feel better!!! Being sick around our high unholy holiday SUCKS - and NOT in a good way!!


Thanks always sucks ti get emergency surgery before you start a vacation lol. At least this keeps me entertained.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

So....I'm out of town for work and I get a frantic call from my sister saying that a HUGE flat package was at my house when she arrived to check our mail. She thankfully took it inside and it's now nice and safe until we get home tomorrow night. The wife is already trying to go back home early! Lol! We are excited!! Thanks Secret Reaper!

On another note, dear victim, you should have received a package today that said box 1 of 2. Box 2 will be some spooks that you said you liked and is sort of some extras goodies for you!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Feel better soon Shadowalker and EveningKiss!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Huge flat package??? Halloween pancakes?????


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Huge flat package??? Halloween pancakes?????



Ha ha Printersdevil! I don't know what it is, but we keep guessing what it will be!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Roadkill werewolf?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Human pelt


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Roadkill werewolf?


That would be nice.
* evil grin


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Human pelt


Even better.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, guess I am just hungry!!! Can't wait to see what the mystery box contains. Should be a lot of pictures by the weekend---I hope.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> lol, guess I am just hungry!!! Can't wait to see what the mystery box contains. Should be a lot of pictures by the weekend---I hope.


It's killing us that we aren't home to open it! Lots of photos to come, for sure!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

shadowwalker & Evening Kiss, feel better soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope everyone feels better soon. This is not the season to be sick!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, I hope everyone's back to full health soon!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

that was quick....lol....



ooojen said:


> Roadkill werewolf?


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Loving all the pictures. Everyone's reaps are awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim's package is out for delivery today. Watch for the Brown Truck!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone is going to be happy today---I HOPE. Package two is out for delivery from the UPS truck!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Every time I hear something that sounds even remotely similar to a delivery truck....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We have been out of town and away from our computer for a few days so have a lot of catching up to do.
First, I hope everyone feels better! We are sending good healthy thoughts to everyone!
The reaps people have received are off the charts! I love everything. 

When we got in this morning there was a box waiting for us. I'm not sure when it was delivered so I hope our reaper hasn't been worried. 
A huge thank you goes to Kloey! The lovely witch and I are over the top ecstatic.

The corpsed pumpkins are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you, thank you! Kloey, I know you said you hate the smell of modge podge so I really appreciate these pumpkins knowing you sacrificed to make them for us. I made one a few weeks ago but it didn't turn out nearly as nice as yours. We needed more scary pumpkins for a new addition to our haunt this year. 

The picture of the owl and moon is wonderful. Every year we always do a funeral so the black roses and crow in the vase is a fantastic addition for the casket. The 'BOO' plaques are great. That is our dog's name and we play off of it to the delight of our guests. This year Boo (the dog) is in charge of the entrance to the haunted corn field so we will put the sign in the area she will be guarding.

The spell book has already been claimed by my lovely witch. She has a witch coven and immediately grabbed the spell book, cackling in that soft, ear splitting voice of hers that she knows just where it shall go and how perfect it is. The rat and mouse wreath is unusual. I like it a lot and have so many ideas on where to use it. And the scarves! The witch loves them. Kloey knitted two and while I don't know much about things like that the missus is very pleased. She put them on and ran to a mirror to admire them. That witch loves scarves any way and here in the high country they come in handy. They are beautiful, well made and will be cherished and worn. 

Thank you Kloey! We are so happy and pleased with everything! You had some neat teaser posts too!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i LOVE that creepy pumpkin!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

As alluded to in the note from Kloey, our last reap was damaged in transport and part of it was missing. But we were able to repair this great candle holder. Queen of Spades was our wonderful reaper and, even though this is probably the wrong thread to post this in, I want to thank her again and share a photo of the holder now that it is in one piece again. It is perfect on the fortune telling table!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Reaps!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

OH MY JACKO LANTERNS!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!

Pictures soon,,,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> As alluded to in the note from Kloey, our last reap was damaged in transport and part of it was missing. But we were able to repair this great candle holder. Queen of Spades was our wonderful reaper and, even though this is probably the wrong thread to post this in, I want to thank her again and share a photo of the holder now that it is in one piece again. It is perfect on the fortune telling table!


It looks fantastic...I can't even tell it was ever broken. Awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I really need to learn how Kloey makes those creepy pumpkins I want one bad .

Great reap


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic reaps - Wow, love the pumpkin


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Dear Reaper,
I received my first package yesterday (and I LOVE it!), but the box said there's more to come, so I'll wait to post pictures until I get all of the loot together. So excited!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Here's pics of my fantastic reap!!! 

My awesome reaper was PurpleFerrets!

Here's my Zeus with the box!




















These candles are SO cool!!!









There's a really pretty purple rose and COOL fly!










LOVE this cool witch prop book!!! Did you make it?


















Super cool potion bottle!







*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I really need to learn how Kloey makes those creepy pumpkins I want one bad .
> 
> Great reap


Lol, me, too! I just love them. I had someone send me a couple links on how to make them, but just haven't gotten to it yet. Hopefully, next year I can try...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

For some reason I can't see the pictures of x-pired's reap, but I know, Kloey's pumpkins are wonderful. 

Stanfam3,love the spell book, potion bottle and the candles, purple ferrets 3 did a great job!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Stanfam3 those candles are great. Great reap!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Love those candles!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> *Here's pics of my fantastic reap!!!
> 
> My awesome reaper was PurpleFerrets!
> 
> ...


I was just checking in and saw you got your box early!! It wasn't suppose to be there until Monday so Yay so glad it made it all there in one piece! I was worried about the bottle. Your pup is adorable and yep I made everything except the fly and the flower. Did your spell book open? It was so humid here it was having trouble drying but I didn't want to keep waiting to send it out so I hoped for the best and stuck it in a ziplock  Had fun being your reaper. We have a lot of the same likes! Happy Halloween!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, one of the packages I sent is delivered... The other one is due Monday..., and the package I sent to printer's sister (better late than never) is due Tuesday..... 
Nervous about the reaper gifts...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

More amazing reapage! Everything is wonderful! Those tree-stumpish candle holders particularly captured my attention! And of course the corpsed pumpkin is fantastic...all of it-- Very cool stuff!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

nice reap, love everything alot!!



StanFam3 said:


> *Here's pics of my fantastic reap!!!
> 
> My awesome reaper was PurpleFerrets!
> 
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The UPS truck just came and went, so I guess my reaper's not Texaslucky or Printersdevil...
I did think it might possibly be the former when she said there were some sort of "What the heck?" items on her victim's want list -- lol!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ive been reaped!! Halloween_Queen thank you so much for all the great goodies...i cant thank you enough for everything...the pumpkin didnt make it but everything else did. I love the candle pillar holder and the cross i can use with my vampires, its a great size that gothic...love the potion bottle, its filled with roses and some glitter, im putting it my hall bathroom, i have a beauty and beast rose under glass in there and it will be perfect with it.....thanks again for everything!!








lots of good things, creepy cloth, spider webs, a cute banner, moss to use in my swamp area, a darling witch kitchen towel, a love potion bottle, a gothic cross for my vampires, a mini skelli bracelet







potion bottle with roses and glitter, very nice!






cute stand with spiders hanging off it, love this






nice gothic cross






really cute wax pumpkin, he broke but hes so cute


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I was just checking in and saw you got your box early!! It wasn't suppose to be there until Monday so Yay so glad it made it all there in one piece! I was worried about the bottle. Your pup is adorable and yep I made everything except the fly and the flower. Did your spell book open? It was so humid here it was having trouble drying but I didn't want to keep waiting to send it out so I hoped for the best and stuck it in a ziplock  Had fun being your reaper. We have a lot of the same likes! Happy Halloween!


I love everything!!!

I didn't know it opened or was meant to till I read this. Soooo, I gently tried opening it to pages that seemed like openings. It opens to three different spreads. Love the spells!!! 

I have one of them brewing right now! 










Neat that we have a lot of the same likes.  We should get to know one another.

P.S. I know you have an Etsy store where your sell wonderful things like this, but I would love to know how you made the book and the candles!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great reap screamqueen2012! 

Well done Halloween_Queen!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...if the broken pumpkin is all wax, you can fix it by carefully using a lighter to heat up the edges and stick them back together!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

StanFam3 said:


> Neat that we have a lot if the same likes.


Bethene clearly does an excellent job with that!
Screamqueen2012-- Great and useful stuff! Nice size of cross! I'd like something like that myself, for outside Dracula's suite (by Van Helsing's door).
I hope you'll show us your swamp area once it's mossed over!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't see any pictures   will have to check when I get home.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My turn!!!!! I came home from a loooong day at work. I had parent teacher conferences last night until 8 and then had to teach today so I was thrilled to see a box for me. 
Printersdevil sent me all sorts of supplies that I constantly need---craft pumpkin,yarn, oil paint, glue gun sticks, modge podge (although I hate the smell I was actually going to buy some this weekend because I'm running low and have to make a pumpkin for a friend). She also sent some cute little rats which will go quite nicely with our bigger ones. My students will be thrilled to see my new Halloween socks. I've never used twine so I can't wait to see what I come up with. I'm sure my kids will both watch the movie. 









The battle has begun over the BEST gift---the craft container. I am in love with it. I've always wanted to have a cool box to keep my things in as opposed to keeping them with my daughter's supplies. 







She's informed me that it says HER name. I reminded her that HER name is actually spelled CHLOE. My version of kloey is a nickname. 

Thank you so much for my perfect gifts!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, more Halloween goodness! It looks like the perfect mix for you, Kloey74! (I guess you know what your daughter would like for Christmas or Birthday...)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Woot!!!! Another successful reaping!!!

Great stuff Kloey74!! 

Great work Printersdevil!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Holy moly! My sister said we received another large box today from UPS! We are headed home now! We are eager to get out of traffic and make our way to this fantastic reap! Thrilled, I tell ya!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

ooojen said:


> Ooo, more Halloween goodness! It looks like the perfect mix for you, Kloey74! (I guess you know what your daughter would like for Christmas or Birthday...)


One year my mother in law got her a box of scrapbooking supplies and she made the cover say "All About Me". Chloe loved it.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I would love to be able to tell you but unfortunately I purchased the patterns from someone and she has a copyright on them . They are from Dee Duncan if you search her name or Ginger and company she makes some really amazing stuff and actually very easy to do. If you have trouble finding her I can send you the actual pattern link. Just let me know  Not sure if you are on facebook or not but I am on there if you want to become friends on there as well. So glad that you liked everything and hope that spell works for you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe it is the stuff to make the Halloween pancakes, TheHalloweenKing.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got a teaser! Came home from a long days work and there it was!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Secret Reaper! I got reaped yesterday, but been very busy. Concert last night and a dance tonight--kids keeping me busy, busy. Pictures soon, I promise.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

This is the worst part of the Secret Reaper---waiting to make sure that everything made it in one piece and not in pieces and that it was liked. Anxiously waiting. 

Oh, yeah, I am also stalking the mailbox and front door waiting on mine to arrive, too. This is the first package for me to receive this way. I was in an earlier reaper---I think it was the Mini Reaper, but it was mailed to my mom's house since we were worried about it being left out here. Then in the first reaper this summer, Scareme and hubby came and delievered my HUGE box to my house. So, in a way this is a first!!!! I am excited to have it arrive. I am hoping for Saturday while I am off work and hopefully home.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, printers devil! 

Anyone who has not been reaped let me know , and I will look into it, lots are in transit, but I will check it for sure


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Maybe it is the stuff to make the Halloween pancakes, TheHalloweenKing.


Almost home and we shall see!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wanna know a secret??? I loved the vase and owl painting so much that I had to make them for me too. I'm glad you liked your his and her pumpkins. I didn't want any fighting. LOL

Boo is a great name. My rats are Boo and Pumpkin.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

oh and Printersdevil---she's still trying to fight me for that box!!!! Her newest rational is that it has a crown on it so it MUST be her's!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ive been reaped!! Halloween_Queen thank you so much for all the great goodies...i cant thank you enough for everything...the pumpkin didnt make it but everything else did. I love the candle pillar holder and the cross i can use with my vampires, its a great size that gothic...love the potion bottle, its filled with roses and some glitter, im putting it my hall bathroom, i have a beauty and beast rose under glass in there and it will be perfect with it.....thanks again for everything!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 224023
> lots of good things, creepy cloth, spider webs, a cute banner, moss to use in my swamp area, a darling witch kitchen towel, a love potion bottle, a gothic cross for my vampires, a mini skelli bracelet


You're very welcome, I'm sorry there wasnt more, I had such a hard time picking things out for you in the slim pickings that are around here. I'm very meticulous about what I pick for people and put so much thought into stuff - usually too much. I'm still on the look out for thing for you and will send you anything I find. It breaks my heart that the pumpkin didnt make it, I absolutely loved how he looked on top of the candle holder. Maybe he could be melted back together? 


I was reaped today after a horrendous day at work. It came at the perfect time, and I'm so grateful for everything that *pretty little nightmare* put together for me. I promise I will post pictures by Sunday when I have time to get good pics in good lighting. Thank you soooooo much, you have no idea how much it all means to me


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

TEXASLUCKY!!!!!! We have no words! Omg!! My wife was seriously in tears. She loves everything so much! I see that printersdevil has helped, all along with your daughter and dad! It all fits into the puzzle that you guys have left me, in the trail!

So much stuff and so much generosity.. You clearly worked hard on EVERYTHING!! How could you ever be worried about the gifts? You all are one in a million and you have made our whole Halloween. Seeing my wife this touched is outstanding. Your works of art are truly amazing. Your daughter is an artist! You are the craft Queen! We can't thank you all enough. This is just like Christmas. This is the reason that we made an account after just loving you guys over the years with no account. You all are treasures. Everyone here.

Ok, do you want pics tonight or in the a.m.? The car is still full. We dropped everything to get these packages opened. We could go on and on about it, but we will save it for the picture post!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3, Great reap, Love the candles and spell book.

PurpleFerrets - Great Job


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The photos are too large. I'm going to have to resize tomorrow evening and put them on. Going to bed.
Hey Printersdevil, I JUST LOVE that big Halloween pancake.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Bethane, I have not been reaped yet.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen said:


> The UPS truck just came and went, so I guess my reaper's not Texaslucky or Printersdevil...
> I did think it might possibly be the former when she said there were some sort of "What the heck?" items on her victim's want list -- lol!


The UPS truck came to my home yesterday and today...but each day with a piece of costuming for my son. Daggumit!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

So, I take a day to work on my Halloween treat sacks and all kinds of reapings going on!

X-pired: I love Kloey's corpsed pumpkins. Those with the rest of your reaping...incredible!

StanFam3: Um, I think there was a mistake. That was supposed to come to my house! Just kidding. (kind of) 
Love your work Purple Ferrets. Always have.

ScreamQueen: Good stuff! I don't think I've ever seen that kitchen towel. Love it.

Kloey: Wonderful haul! I know you will put it all to good use. Good job printersdevil.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Thank you Secret Reaper! I got reaped yesterday, but been very busy. Concert last night and a dance tonight--kids keeping me busy, busy. Pictures soon, I promise.



And, if he doesn't post pictures soon, I will. Can I claim my husband's gifts?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> Wanna know a secret??? I loved the vase and owl painting so much that I had to make them for me too. I'm glad you liked your his and her pumpkins. I didn't want any fighting. LOL
> 
> Boo is a great name. My rats are Boo and Pumpkin.


Boo is a great name. Pumpkin too! Do you remember the song 'Me and You and a Dog Named Boo'? It is by Lobo. Anyway, that's how our Boo got her name. 

Yes, the two 'his and her' pumpkins are fantastic. I didn't realize it but when I took the photos they are in separate pictures so it appears there may just be one. The vase of black flowers is a perfect funeral urn. And the owl painting will be up year round, it's that special. You do wonderful work Kloey! Thanks again!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped this week! I need to get some photos up, hopefully I will get that done in the next day or so. And Hallowee_Queen, you are so welcome.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

ThePumpkinKing, I am so glad that you like everything. we were so worried about the big sign getting broken. I forgot to spray it o add a coat of clear paint to protect it. it was humid and I was afraid to do another layer


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just went back through this entire thread, and I do have to say wonderful reapings all around. I would love to have received any of them. Great Job.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

There is going to be a few different posts. I hope anyone doesn't mind. These photos do not do these any justice!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment 224208
View attachment 224210
View attachment 224211
View attachment 224212
View attachment 224213




First off, the boxes were both decorated with Jack and Sally!

The Halloweentown sign is so awesome. I never could have imagined that one could be made so perfectly! You've outdone yourself on everything.
The Sally's spell bottles will tie into everything perfectly, with the bowl and spoon. I just love how you made them both perfectly. The Spell book blew my wife away, along with the canvas, Drawings, sign and wreath.....really everything! it's hard to pick a favorite.

My wife said "I was blessed with a Halloween forum family"

I feel the same way.

This was the ultimate reaping and we can't thank you enough.

One of HF's best!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment 224215
View attachment 224217
View attachment 224218
View attachment 224219
View attachment 224220
View attachment 224221


Check out all this craftmanship. You all did such a great job. There's no teamwork, like family teamwork. We can't give enough thanks. We will cherish these for many years to come.

Your daughter is an amazing artist.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, I feel all special and humbled at the same time  Thank you, thank you, thank you, Reaper! (and if you're *not* The Walking Dead, let me know.)
Pictures, captioned above the shot:

As soon as I got things unpacked and looked at briefly, the boxed was claimed! I had to ease her aside to rescue the fabric. Then she was offended and didn't want the box anymore.







Lovely black cheesecloth fabric was wrapped around the entire stash. I knew just the place for it immediately. I have a console-type (not technically, but whatever) table in the hall, and just had a piece of white cheesecloth on it. I wasn't satisfied with the look, but now, with the black, it's just right! (Zombie hands accompany faces on the wall above)







This is so clever! I love it!







My receipt shows filled churros, donut holes, and a long john (with sprinkles!) I'll definitely leave the box out at party time! The name on the receipt was the one thing that left me insecure about your identity... 







There's a really cute little wicker pumpkin, and it's got a bunch of keys that I can craft with. At least one or two will go on potion bottles. I'll find good use for them all. The round tagged ones especially intrigue me!








I'm not sure if there's a photo per post limit, but just in case, I'm going to break this up. There so much!  I don't want to get everything ready and then get an error message.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Continuted...
This little plush Alien--  His tag says, "Please Love me...I miss my home planet". I'll have to keep him away from the lab (There's an Alien's skull in there. Shhhh!)
He'll probably get to stay out after Halloween.







Miscellaneous fun stuff  A garland, a reflective pumpkin sticker, and some fangs-- all will be put to good use!







In the last picture, too, but harder to see, a protective Eye of Ra, that pleased DD, and that she will get to use at her discretion since she's both my fortune teller, and the one in charge of the ancient Egypt/mummy area.







Two ghostly votive candles-- I love them, and the gorgeous spider-web holder! (I haven't seen one like it before. It's really nice!)







Lights-- always useful, but especially to me this year, as I'm lighting some new areas for the first time.







And there's _still_ more!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Continued (I know!)
These are great, too! I didn't already have any, and I will certainly put them to good use. For sure the window frames could use a few.








And, the grand finale-- (Note that everything was decorated with cute Halloween ribbons and stickers holding said ribbon.) Gemmy's projection kaleidoscope light! So perfect! I've been struggling with lighting. It's too late to order anything, and there's not much available close to where I live. This is so perfectly...well, if I say "Needed" I could wind up in one of those First World memes, but it is so perfectly Wanted and will be very, very useful for me!







Thank you again, Reaper, for your generosity, for the time and care you clearly put into preparing this, and for getting everything so right!
I'll post more pictures eventually, showing my reap in place and in use!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was getting set up to post when you posted, HalloweenKing. Great reap for you, too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn you, pictures!!! LOAD!!! Haha. I'm gonna hop on the computer, can't wait to see what you two came out with!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Amazing reaps!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, WOW! So fun to see both of your reaps, TheHalloweenKing and ooojen!! Fun stuff and, even after all this time, I'm so amazed at what people pull together! This is such a great community of people!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

You're right, LadyGoats! This is an AMAZING community!

Another awesome reap, ooojen!


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

We got a message from a friend that we've been reaped yesterday, sadly however. We won't be home till tomorrow evening.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was reaped! Yaaay!

Seems my package somehow ended up at a neighbors house. A strange truck pulled up and left a box on the porch and lo and behold, it was for me. Thanks so much to FrostyTots, I love everything! This is my first time getting so much Day of the Dead stuff and I really enjoyed the items, especially the little coffin (which is why I had to get a close-up of it)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool! As I've said before, I love the variety of styles in all the different reaps!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic reaps!!! Woot!

Love the peeps of this forum!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Continued (I know!)
> These are great, too! I didn't already have any, and I will certainly put them to good use. For sure the window frames could use a few.
> View attachment 224231
> 
> ...


great reap....i love everything ....how exciting


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh wow where to begin, from one nbc lover to another you got the motherload............love love the recipe book............great job, awesome!!



QUOTE=TheHalloweenKing;1701170]












































Check out all this craftmanship. You all did such a great job. There's no teamwork, like family teamwork. We can't give enough thanks. We will cherish these for many years to come.

Your daughter is an amazing artist.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

So, I don't know if you guys knew or not, but apparently today was Christmas... Or at least it was for me!!!

BETHENE!!! You are amazing and I am so thrilled and spoiled with everything you sent me. You are undoubtedly the Halloween Queen!

So, I step out onto my porch this morning, and I am greeted with this:









Super excited, and can't wait to dive in! As I start to unwrap all the goodies, I open package after package of handmade potion bottles filled with delightful goodies for my witch's lair:









And then there is this gorgeous witch's hat, which kinda blew me away:









Not to be outdone by a hand-crafted Spell Book which is beyond awesome:









And then there is more! She also sent me a hand-painted Dia de Los Muertos calaca knocker, some gorgeous quartz crystals (perfect for clarity pendants!), a wonderful Halloweenie mug, spooky pot holders, and Halloween SOCKS!!!!









Here is everything together for the grand finale:









I am just loving every part of Secret Reaper and this is all thanks to you, Bethene. Your creativity and the time you took to make each thing you sent me are much appreciated and will be cherished by me and my family for many years to come! Thank you!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, amazing stuff! I don't want to sound trite, overusing my adjectives, but I mean it wholeheartedly every time! This is so fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so happy that you like every thing and relieved nothing broke, the more I thought about it, the more I worried! I got the crystals from my daughter, she uses different types of them in her terrariums she sells, when I saw them on your list, I thought, humm, I know right where to get those! The little muslim type bag is from her also...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

TheHalloweenKing, I had two more of the prints on canvas, but messed theme up. If you try this, I recommend using photo paper. I didn't. The canvas one is just regular printed paper and that is why I think it wrinkled so much the other ones really messed up and I had to toss them. It is a cool process that BScary shared with me.

When mom found the small wooden bowl in her thrift store shopping I was so excited. But I was afraid to try and crack it. You might want to just use a marker and draw in a crack on the inside and outside. I would have done this is I was keeping it, but I didn't want to mess it up! Also on the cauldron of Sally's soup, There may be too much of the green spider web in there. It needs to be stretched thin and up out of the top to look like it is bubbling. It looks better that way but had to be scrunched to mail. I also tried to use the padding of it for one of the potion bottles. When I found that small green frog, I just new that I had to add ingredients to the bottles. A frog in the Frog's Breath, green web in the Worm's Wart and some of the florist moss stuff in the Deadly Nightshade one.

We had so much fun with this. Dad thought the sign was for my party and was like, you aren't keeping this???? It was funny. He never listens to us!!!! We forgot to add the PVC pipe for you to add to the sign. If you want it on a pole just pick up a short PVC pipe length. They should cut it the length you want if you don'[t have a PVC cutter. Again, we were afraid of breaking the sign. For some reason my Lowe's/Home Depot did not have the 1 inch insulation board that I wanted. This is on craft board that is not as thick as I wanted. So be careful with it. I think you said you wanted it to be held by the Jack you made. I would love to see pics of your Jack and other props.

This was so much fun for us. I am now officially hooked on NBC and must make some stuff for us for next year. No time right now. Enjoy and be sure to share photos with us.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

bethene said:


> OK, one of the packages I sent is delivered... The other one is due Monday..., and the package I sent to printer's sister (better late than never) is due Tuesday.....
> Nervous about the reaper gifts...


There was no reason to be nervous--they are AWESOME! I can't wait to add my goodies to my Halloween menagerie!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

bethene said:


> I am so happy that you like every thing and relieved nothing broke, the more I thought about it, the more I worried! I got the crystals from my daughter, she uses different types of them in her terrariums she sells, when I saw them on your list, I thought, humm, I know right where to get those! The little muslim type bag is from her also...


I am shocked that there were so many beautiful bottles and not a single one broke!

I love, love the crystals--it is really hard to find nice ones, and the ones you sent are lovely


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

AbsntheMinded, what a great reap. I love it all. What is the small box to the bottom left? Love the Day of the Dead knocker and all the wonderful bottles and the spell book is awesome. Great job bethene.

Wow all of the reaps have been great and I would have been proud to receive any of them. Great job reapers. This is so amazing and so much fun. A special thanks to my mom printersdevil for getting me into this.

She has been down today and had to go to ER this morning. She has been in pain with her back in spasms and couldn't stand up for the past few days without terrible pain. They diagnosed severe siaticaa pain and a bladder infection. She has slept most of today zonked out. I know she was surfing pictures this morning at the ER because she called me about the posts from TheHalloweenKing's reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, Texaslucky, I hope your mom is OK, send her hugs and healing vibes her way from me,!!!
The little box is what I put the crystals in, thought it was the perfect size for them,!!


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

ooojen said:


> View attachment 224229
> 
> Two ghostly votive candles-- I love them, and the gorgeous spider-web holder! (I haven't seen one like it before. It's really nice!)


The candle holder is a really creative use of a bracelet


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

And I am you Reaper ooojen.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

texaslucky said:


> AbsntheMinded, what a great reap. I love it all. What is the small box to the bottom left? Love the Day of the Dead knocker and all the wonderful bottles and the spell book is awesome. Great job bethene.
> 
> Wow all of the reaps have been great and I would have been proud to receive any of them. Great job reapers. This is so amazing and so much fun. A special thanks to my mom printersdevil for getting me into this.
> 
> She has been down today and had to go to ER this morning. She has been in pain with her back in spasms and couldn't stand up for the past few days without terrible pain. They diagnosed severe siaticaa pain and a bladder infection. She has slept most of today zonked out. I know she was surfing pictures this morning at the ER because she called me about the posts from TheHalloweenKing's reap.


Oh no, I hope she feels better. Tell her if I lived closer, I would take her some Halloween pancakes. 
We will be thinking of her!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

AbsyntheMinded... HOLY JACK O'LANTERNS!!!! What a haul!!!

THAT was an amazing reap!!! 

Well done Bethene!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

texaslucky said:


> AbsntheMinded, what a great reap. I love it all. What is the small box to the bottom left? Love the Day of the Dead knocker and all the wonderful bottles and the spell book is awesome. Great job bethene.
> 
> Wow all of the reaps have been great and I would have been proud to receive any of them. Great job reapers. This is so amazing and so much fun. A special thanks to my mom printersdevil for getting me into this.
> 
> She has been down today and had to go to ER this morning. She has been in pain with her back in spasms and couldn't stand up for the past few days without terrible pain. They diagnosed severe siaticaa pain and a bladder infection. She has slept most of today zonked out. I know she was surfing pictures this morning at the ER because she called me about the posts from TheHalloweenKing's reap.


Dang!!! Sorry to hear about printersdevil!!! No fun!

But what a dedicated member!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

As I said before, I was reaped this week. My reaper did not reveal him/herself. My wedding is almost here and things are getting crazy and out of control. I won't have the time to dedicate to reverse stalking, so to my reaper, whoever you are, thank you very much.

I got this light up fabric ghost that can be hung up










And then there were these guys that also get hung up. Along with some moss and a skellie bobble head


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to get the pics up soon. Been busy dealing with a B-day set up, but will post them soon.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

texaslucky said:


> TheHalloweenKing, I had two more of the prints on canvas, but messed theme up. If you try this, I recommend using photo paper. I didn't. The canvas one is just regular printed paper and that is why I think it wrinkled so much the other ones really messed up and I had to toss them. It is a cool process that BScary shared with me.
> 
> When mom found the small wooden bowl in her thrift store shopping I was so excited. But I was afraid to try and crack it. You might want to just use a marker and draw in a crack on the inside and outside. I would have done this is I was keeping it, but I didn't want to mess it up! Also on the cauldron of Sally's soup, There may be too much of the green spider web in there. It needs to be stretched thin and up out of the top to look like it is bubbling. It looks better that way but had to be scrunched to mail. I also tried to use the padding of it for one of the potion bottles. When I found that small green frog, I just new that I had to add ingredients to the bottles. A frog in the Frog's Breath, green web in the Worm's Wart and some of the florist moss stuff in the Deadly Nightshade one.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to spray him today and let give it a first coat. I'll add another in a few days. We love the sign and want to keep it as protected as possible. I have a PVC cutter and several different sizes of PVC. The wife wants to add him up in the tree to the hanging Jack Skellington so he can be removed and taken into the house each night.

I love that canvas and would like to learn how to do that process. It would be great for family photos.. I'll etch a crack in there with the wood burner. Everything ties in nicely. I can tell that he put a lot of hard work into the sign. NBC and Jack Skellington does get addicting. We'll have to send you some photos of the wife's collection.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> So, I don't know if you guys knew or not, but apparently today was Christmas... Or at least it was for me!!!
> 
> BETHENE!!! You are amazing and I am so thrilled and spoiled with everything you sent me. You are undoubtedly the Halloween Queen!
> 
> ...



Bethene is the Halloween Queen! Spectacular reap!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The Walking Dead said:


> The candle holder is a really creative use of a bracelet


As I said-- I had to laugh at myself! Since it came packaged with the candle in the web, and since it fit so perfectly, I didn't even question it. I liked it on the candle, but I like it even better as a bracelet-- lol! I'm wearing it now  Thanks again!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

prettylittlenightmarw, great reap. good luck on final wedding stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am ALIVE! I wasnt' sure if I would be after all the pain Friday through yesterday morning. Wow, the wonders of pain shots, muscle relaxers and steroid shots.

They said it was siaticaa and a bladder infection, so I should be fine. It was the worst pain I have ever had. I was trying to sub Friday and I could barely get out of the chair. I was in a special needs class and thankfully had an aide with me all day. The bad part was that we had a huge pep rally at the end of the day. It was almost an hour long due to them playing my town for the Battle of the Axe, which is the longest football rivavalry in the state. Thankfully, we sat on the bottom row and I just sort of leaned on the gym wall beside the class. Ha! Ha! The team would have trampled me if they knew how much I wanted to have on my Yellowjacket shirt instead of the Bearcat one. Actually I have t-shirt that says battle of the Axe and at the top it is written in our gold and shows the helmets of both teams and Battle of the Axe. Walmart sold them several years ago. There was our version and the Sherman store shirts used the maroon at the top. Every once in a while someone will look at it and ask why it has so much gold. But, I get by wearing it usually. LOL

Some fantastic Reaps. I have some catching up to do. I was trying to look at things yesterday during the hours I was at the ER.

Prettylittlenightmare, I love that ghost and the couple. Will you be married on Halloween? What a great time of year for a wedding. I saw pictures of Boowswife02 sister on Facebook this week. It was beautiful and the bride wore a gorgeous orange dress. So wish texaslucky would have a wedding like that.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printer, glad the shots helped. Take care of yourself. Great reaps everyone.

Bethene, that witch hat is beautiful.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, take care, Printersdevil. Seems there's a lot of not-feeling-well going on right now


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

CrypticCuriosity I am glad you liked your stuff! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

My reaping from *pretty little nightmare* <3







My Harry Potter plaque!! =)







Ghost garland, ghost tea lights, a ghost notepad, stickable pumpkins, socks, ghost figures, and a "ghostly greeting" sign.







Ghost mailbox cover, and musical led ghost lights!!







A skull drinking glass with handle, an awesome light up pumpkin i've never seen before, a gorgeousssss witch doll holding a baby ghost that she made herself, a lenticular picture of a pumpkin head man, two glitter pumpkins, all around a pumpkin rug







I'm not sure what this for is exactly, but it has a lovely handstitched ghost and boo! on it =)







and then last but of course not least, a golden snitch ornament she made for me! I loveee it!

Two items i'm missing in the pictures is an awesomeee ghost figurine with a silhouette of a haunted house on the front (its already on display), and a pretty big black glitter hanging skeleton =)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent reap! I love all of it, but the hand-made witch doll and the terra cotta look pumpkin are standouts.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I was reaped! Thank you so much kmeyer1313, you did an excellent job and I love it all! I must apologize for not posting right away but, I was a little hard up for air and had to go to the ER. Turns out I have pneumonia. At least I can take a breath now. Yesterday I wasn't sure if I'd ever breathe again!

The first photo is what I saw when I opened the box. Things were wrapped so pretty and with ribbons.









A felt Jack-O-Lantern, a Happy Halloween sign and a wax Jack-O-Lantern.









A 12' garland, a Happy Halloween foam sign and a skull









A set of kitchen towels















A beautifully decorated glass bottle with cork stopper and a weighted ghost









More photos to follow...


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Two potion bottles









Skeleton with his Jack-O-Lantern bobble head









Black Cat tea light candle holder. This will sit right next to my treat sacks as this years design is a black cat face in a black and orange rosette.









And here is everything together!









Again, thank you so much kmeyer1313. I apologize for the photos not having an attractive back drop but I will try and post pictures of the items where they are displayed. Maybe tomorrow. I just wanted to get these up TODAY!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cute bunch of stuff! I bet that was a fun one to open!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally, here's pictures of my reaping! I wish I had though to take a picture of the box as well as how everything was wrapped. It really was spectacular! 









Wow! My reaper did a good job stalking as I love Oreos! Can't wait to dig in to these! And for the baby, there's a vampire teeth pacifier! You can bet she'll be using this come next October!









The Ashes of Edward Cullen to ward off any glittery vampires that dare come to the door. 









Some awesome Walking Dead coasters that I believe my reaper made. Hubby was awed by these too! 









A rat with an orange bow, some mini skeletons (can you ever have too many of these) and an awesome silver candle









Everything all together.

Thank you so much SpookyBlackKat! I really love it all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

More great reaps, too many wonderful things to mention, but I am impressed with the creative people here! 

There is a package supposed to be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great stuff again!


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

MichealMyers1, did an awesome job at our reaping. It's a bit late so we shall get some pics up tomorrow. Some fantastic pieces for our carnival theme. I must say though, the doll heads are pretty creepy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice reaps! I would love to have either one of these posted today, too. Such a great bunch of Reapers for their victims.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

DvlsToy said:


> MichealMyers1, did an awesome job at our reaping. It's a bit late so we shall get some pics up tomorrow. Some fantastic pieces for our carnival theme. I must say though, the doll heads are pretty creepy.


So glad that you enjoyed everything and that it arrived safely! I apologize for the lateness...coincidentally the doll heads were a last minute addition and they came later than I expected so that was what held up your box. I hope you can you use the items but I saw your other post about your campground TOT so I'm afraid that the items may not make it into the haunt for this year??
The doll heads are creepy and thought they would be great for your oddities theme as well....the teeth and the moving eyes are really creepy!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

great reap bethene..love all the details you did.......awesome!!



AbsyntheMinded said:


> So, I don't know if you guys knew or not, but apparently today was Christmas... Or at least it was for me!!!
> 
> BETHENE!!! You are amazing and I am so thrilled and spoiled with everything you sent me. You are undoubtedly the Halloween Queen!
> 
> ...


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, no, we just got back from our camp haunt, but I've already begun setting up my yard and we've already got our week scheduled for next year so the items will be used. I promise to take pics and post after work tomorrow.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I mentioned in my reap photo post that I'll place the black cat face tea light next to my treat bags because the 2014 design happens to be a black cat face in a rosette. I've been so sick I haven't been able to work much on the treat bags. I hope to finish them in a couple of days, only 50 more to go. I can't wait to display them on my vintage buffet!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Get well soon, Shadowwalker! Pneumonia so sucks. It saps all your energy when you can't get the oxygen you need.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great stuff everyone


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

great reaps, everyone. My ds would LOVE walking dead coasters.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DId we every get the pictures from The Red Hallows?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic reaps!!! Everyone is receiving wonderful items! Great work everyone. 

To our ill Halloween Peeps: I hope you get well very soon!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Reaping Pictures*

After *much difficulty* with the image uploader, I finally have pictures to show everybody. 

Thank you so much to my secret reaper! 

First, here is the whole load:










A splendidly hideous girlish ghoul to add to our haunt: 










A couple of shots of two really great Jack O'Lanterns that I believe are made out of sculpey the one on the left is a magnet and the one on the right is a bottle stopper. 


















Looks like the reaper read my future because it looks like we are going to have a midnight-margaritas party late Halloween night, so a bar sign is just the thing I didn't know I needed:  










As Beavis would say, "My Liver, My Liver!" and some creepy cloth, can always use more of that stuff, right?










These skellie garlands are always good raw materials for all sorts of things:










A vampire hunter kit and some blood shots:










There's gonna be a nightmare on _My Street_: 










And finally, a couple of spider votive candle holders:










And here's the obligatory cat-in-a-box shot. Here's my cat Pierre de Fermat sitting in the box the reap came in:










There's a unique black electrical tape cemetery adorning the sides of the box, subtle, yet effective. We've been trying to wean Pierre, since he's gotten so big, so he's had his last formula, for sure.

Thank you so much, Secret Reaper!

--TheEighthPlague

p.s. The post office smushed the box pretty good, but everything inside was still intact.

p.s.s. I think the difficulty I had with the picture upload may have been session-variable related, I had HalloweenForum open in another tab each time I tried to upload the pictures, except the last time, when it finally worked. Just a hint to all those frustrated picture uploaders out there.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I love, love that Elm St sign!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the spirit bar sign and the vampire killer kit stuff.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice, TheEighthPlague...and you must be related to my reaper, no?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> So, I don't know if you guys knew or not, but apparently today was Christmas... Or at least it was for me!!!
> 
> BETHENE!!! You are amazing and I am so thrilled and spoiled with everything you sent me. You are undoubtedly the Halloween Queen!
> 
> ...


Wow what a great box of goodies. Fantastic work Bethene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, fun! Cool reap, Silver Lady!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE MY GIFTS!!!! They are perfect! Thank you mb24! I love everything! The scarf alone just thrilled me to death until I saw the Mouse sign. The Raven in the cage was the icing on the cake. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You are the best! I was on cloud nine all day with happiness from my gift. I need a box everyday like that. hahahha


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

So happy that everything arrived in one piece and that you like your gifts. I had fun shopping for you. Did the little Minnie Mouse Halloween figurine arrive in one piece?


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

I was reaped today! Yay! Pictures to follow!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

hold on. let me check.......



mb24 said:


> So happy that everything arrived in one piece and that you like your gifts. I had fun shopping for you. Did the little Minnie Mouse Halloween figurine arrive in one piece?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Reaped!*

Well today was my day! Bethene, You have gone above and beyond. Not only putting together things I would love but organizing everything and playing Reaper to more than your share. Thank you so much. What a fun box to find on my doorstep and to open. All the items wrapped in Halloween wrapping. My list was clearly well read as I can see using everything you sent for our haunt!

Wow, I love lights and gadgets and was really excited to see the lightening FX box. I will absolutely use that. LED string lights I always love. Actually my friends pretty much know if it lights up I like it.  The creepy light up vibrating guy in the body bag will go in our mad doc scene. Creepy cloth and warning tape and Bethene you are so right - A ground stake light socket. Can not have too many. Everything was perfect and a very nice card as well. Thank you for everything.

So here is this fantastic box opened








One of the first things I opened was this mask - LOVE IT!








Here is a pic of the lot.








And another closer view. Did I mention I love this mask?


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG! FOUND IT!!! I do not know how did I miss that!









Look it matches!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome items in your reap. Love the mask so much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So glad it got there OK. It was a challenge for me, I always seem to have reapers to craft for. So this was a bit out side of the box for me,
so I hope you enjoy it.... 


I am thinking of assigning two rescue reapers to start, the reapers are ones who have not contacted me and are new, the other ones who I have not heard from have participated before and were never a issue so I am planning on them coming through...


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Another victim of a fabulous reap over here! HauntedDiva sent me a great box with a lot of thought and effort put into each gift. It may seem like an odd assortment, from the pumpkin loofa to the vial of graveyard dirt--but this was a total hit! 








Holy cow at the packing peanuts!








These amazing vials from her garden. Lichen, mood moss, raven feathers, graveyard dirt, witch's grass. The moss is gorgeous when it reflects the light!








The gorgeous card! (I'm a girl who appreciates a handmade card! This is not lost on me!)








Some cute goodies for my son (who turned 2 yesterday!!)








A banner, a black cat candle holder with tea lights (I saw someone else got the same one and I was jealous! Now I have one too!), chevron Kleenex and a pumpkin loofa. (Who would have thought of that?!)








An awesome magnet of a little boy that turns into a zombie. Critter cut outs: a rat, oversized moth, raven and spider. These are going to the office tomorrow. 








Here's my son playing with the rubber duck in a JOL while I was reading The Great Pumpkin to him. 

Absolutely loved it all! Thank you so much!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Silver Lady said:


> OMG! FOUND IT!!! I do not know how did I miss that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad I mentioned it! I would have hated for you to miss out on that little cutie! What an adorable pair!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Another victim of a fabulous reap over here! HauntedDiva sent me a great box with a lot of thought and effort put into each gift. It may seem like an odd assortment, from the pumpkin loofa to the vial of graveyard dirt--but this was a total hit!
> 
> View attachment 225019
> 
> ...



love the cat candle holder do you know which store it came from? Awesome reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love your reap, spookyblackkat, oddly enough, she is one that I figured would come through, but had not heard from...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nightlites13 said:


> Well today was my day! Bethene, You have gone above and beyond. Not only putting together things I would love but organizing everything and playing Reaper to more than your share. Thank you so much. What a fun box to find on my doorstep and to open. All the items wrapped in Halloween wrapping. My list was clearly well read as I can see using everything you sent for our haunt!
> 
> Wow, I love lights and gadgets and was really excited to see the lightening FX box. I will absolutely use that. LED string lights I always love. Actually my friends pretty much know if it lights up I like it.  The creepy light up vibrating guy in the body bag will go in our mad doc scene. Creepy cloth and warning tape and Bethene you are so right - A ground stake light socket. Can not have too many. Everything was perfect and a very nice card as well. Thank you for everything.
> 
> ...



I LOVE the bloody face print window cling!! In all my store visits I've never seen one of those! (I know, sicko, but it would look great on the mirrror of the bloody bathroom  )


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

And the FANTASTIC reaps keep coming! The Elm st. sign and the witch are great!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

TheEighthPlague said:


> ... We've been trying to wean Pierre [de Fermat], since he's gotten so big, so he's had his last formula, for sure.


Heehee-- I missed that the first time I read the post! It clicked the second time through.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

And the reaps just keep on coming!!!! Great things everyone!!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great stuff everyone!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SpookyBlackKat, what awesome and unique things you got. I love the ceramic cat, too. Your little one is so cute.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so excited to see that so many people still have packages coming in..!! My app isn't loading pictures consistently, so I can't wait to get on the computer to check everything out..!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my Hallween Goodness! 2014 Secret Reaper II has been the most awesome EVER! 

I'm so sorry I don't have time to go back through and caption each individual one but AMAZING is not a strong enough word.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Great reaps everyone!! Love them all! Hard to believe Halloween is just a few days away!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome pictures everyone!!! keep em coming!!! ( I shall go back to hiding in the shadows until I receive a gift


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will give the folks who have not reaped their victims a couple of days to contact me then I will assign more rescuers...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Rescue reapers ready for action


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been reaped! Not sure whom to thank as you did not leave a name or user i.d. ??

But thank you!

New stones look great in our little corner of this earth


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

another stellar reap, lil spook!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

woah...awesome............love the tall reaper..........now wasnt that worth waiting for?!!! good reap reaper!!!



Lil Spook said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure whom to thank as you did not leave a name or user i.d. ??
> 
> But thank you!
> 
> New stones look great in our little corner of this earth


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Your welcome little spook


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice stones Lil Spook! They look great! 

Good work blacksc!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure whom to thank as you did not leave a name or user i.d. ??
> 
> But thank you!
> 
> New stones look great in our little corner of this earth


ok love the reaper skell stone wow


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that is so cool. Great job!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I will give the folks who have not reaped their victims a couple of days to contact me then I will assign more rescuers...


Thank you bethene


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reaped today and it was fantastic!! My reaper was absyntheminded!! I absolutely love,love,love everything she sent me. So perfect! 
The box with creepy crawlies and Halloween labels







Beautiful Handmade card. 















Everything all wrapped up 








I received this sweet little witch. 








Beautiful vintage Halloween framed art with sparkles , a potion bottle and Zero Hallmark ornament which I so desperately wanted to buy this year as I collect them but limit myself to one a year and there are so MANY I love lol!









Sparkly witch shoe candle holders and another potion bottle








Stunning framed pictures that I just love!! The frames are so unique. 









Witchy kitchen towels and a trinket box.










Thank you so much absyntheminded!!!Everything was just so perfect! I had so much fun this year being a reaper that I always forget that I get reaped back as well and let me tell you I feel so unworthy of such great gifts! The amount of thought, time, effort and Halloween magic that everyone sends out to really a perfect stranger is just unmatched anywhere else. I have been doing this exchange for a lot of years and the gifts from my Halloween forum friends are my most treasured! Looking forward to next year!! Thank you Bethene for doing all the behind the scenes stuff that makes this so much fun every year.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful stuff PurpleFerrets!! Love the picture frames.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Please excuse the quick highjack of this thread but I would like to invite everyone to check out the FREE Halloween Quilt give away. It is in General forum as a thread called Halloween quilt drawing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Heard from a couple more who have shipped, one who I know will, two who I have not heard from, but have always come through I the past,, no idea what is going on with them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Heard from a couple more who have shipped, one who I know will, two who I have not heard from, but have always come through I the past,, no idea what is going on with them.


i hope you hear back soon


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never tried to post pictures on a thread before, so here goes...

I got a box from my reaper (reveal yourself!! lol), and I absolutely loved it! It said it was one box of two, so I wanted to wait until the second box appeared to post pictures, but alas, it has not appeared yet. But I wanted to show everyone the great gifts I received, so I'll post now. 








I couldn't believe my reaper sent critters spray-painted silver! It's a project I had had in the back of my mind for awhile but just hadn't gotten around to it. They are perfect and will be lovely on my black tablecloth at the Halloween party. Also, there were cute potion bottles and an adorable bat-dip bowl, a black pumpkin, and some orange beads (which my four year old daughter quickly confiscated). 









This Vampire Blood incense really tickled me. I couldn't stop laughing, and my husband was beginning to get a little worried. It smells absolutely delicious! Where did you get it?









And then there was this beauty--a necklace with a picture of Edgar Allen Poe. As you can see, I immediately put it on.

Thanks for the reap!! Even if nothing else shows up, this one hit the spot. I'm so glad I found you people. This is fun!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Reaps everyone! 

Purpleferret's box with the scorpions on it reminded me. I saw & caught my first scorpion, in my screened in back porch. It is in a jar and found out this morning that they glow under blacklight!!  Have me a live Halloween decoration.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Thank you bethene


Thanks. Still haven't been reaped yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mb24 said:


> Thanks. Still haven't been reaped yet.


crystal ball says you will be before Halloween


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Melanormal said:


> I've never tried to post pictures on a thread before, so here goes...
> 
> I got a box from my reaper (reveal yourself!! lol), and I absolutely loved it! It said it was one box of two, so I wanted to wait until the second box appeared to post pictures, but alas, it has not appeared yet. But I wanted to show everyone the great gifts I received, so I'll post now.
> 
> ...


It was my wife and I who reaped you. Your card is in the other box that was returned to us two days ago. Apparently one of the bag stickers came off and someone stuck it on top of part of your address. No fear, it is going to be on it's way again! This other box is sort of a extra Halloween gift, a just because gift. We also hope you don't have these music CDs coming. Message me if there are any CDs that you have been wanting. I can grab them before it goes back out! 
We really hoped you would like everything. Some cool gifts are coming in box 2.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Purple ferrets - OH MY!!! What an incredible reap!! Super cool.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Melanoma - WOOT! Very cool reap!  

Great job reapers!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Reaps everyone. I love all the cool stuff, but it is too much to address each one at this point. 
 Absyntheminded, I loved all those graphics you sent your victim. I have seen a few like the bat, but the others I've never seen. Love them.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yay!! Thank you so much!! Sorry you had trouble mailing it. I sort of wondered if OUR mailman had screwed up, because he sometimes does...

It must be a lot of fun being a Halloween Couple. My husband is very tolerant and even gets a kick out of my Halloween madness, but I can't say that it's a team effort. 

MUSIC! That is awesome. I love new music. And no, I haven't ordered any Halloween music this year because I spent my budget on skeletons. 

I'm so excited! Eagerly watching for the mail.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Melanormal said:


> It must be a lot of fun being a Halloween Couple. My husband is very tolerant and even gets a kick out of my Halloween madness, but I can't say that it's a team effort.


My husband is the same way. He'll say stuff looks good, but he's not exactly immersing himself in it! He doesn't complain about the time and money I spend at it, so I'm content with that.
I did get him to pound some post --because he has a power post-pounder (not a euphemism) that can drive a 4"x4" post into the ground in less than a minute. Just imagine the work he could do with the skid-steer loader if he were a passionate haunter!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ooojen said:


> My husband is the same way. He'll say stuff looks good, but he's not exactly immersing himself in it! He doesn't complain about the time and money I spend at it, so I'm content with that.
> I did get him to pound some post --because he has a power post-pounder (not a euphemism) that can drive a 4"x4" post into the ground in less than a minute. Just imagine the work he could do with the skid-steer loader if he were a passionate haunter!


I have one of those guys too, but I think we may be swaying him to "The Dark Side".  He says he's going to build an electric chair next year. We'll see. I also want some coffins. 

ooojen, I love your picture. Is that a halloween item you own? I may have asked this before. It just makes me smile every time I see that picture.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethany said:


> I have one of those guys too, but I think we may be swaying him to "The Dark Side".  He says he's going to build an electric chair next year. We'll see. I also want some coffins.
> 
> ooojen, I love your picture. Is that a halloween item you own? I may have asked this before. It just makes me smile every time I see that picture.


Good work bringing your DH around!
Thanks! Yep, he's a little foam-filled latex guy about 6" tall. I got him off ebay quite a few years ago. I've never seen another, and I can't find any sort of manufacturer markings on him.


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been Eaped!! The box was a little smashed, but fortunately, the content was wrapped really well and survived. Thank you so much, Snickers. I love everything!! The skeleton light is awesome and the spell books are going to be the perfect addition to our with hut. Did you make them? They are fantastic. I love the secret compartments. Made my day!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Halloweenisfun - WOW, what a cool reap! Love your spell books!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool items. Nice spell books


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This really should be on the first Secret Reaper, but I didn't want to pull that to the front and confuse people. As some of you know, numerous wonderful packages were sent to my sister Barbara by Secret Secret Reapers here on the forum. I had been posting all the photos on that thread, but will add the most recent one here. She received a package from bethene that was filled with Halloween cheer.

All the goodies: Halloween tape, cookie cutters, beanie baby









She also got some cool potholders and an oven mit and Halloween tape. The beanie kittie is adorable.

Here is the adorable Witch sign.











Oopps, the picture of the outside with headstones I think actually belongs to Bethene. I had it labeled bethene witch in my photos since I did the newsletter for her in an earlier Reaper exchange. I can't get it to delete.


Thank you so much bethene!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

The family enjoyed the gifts. Thanks again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

more packages on the way!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> more packages on the way!!!!


yaaaaaa more pics to come


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good to hear. Is everyone taken care of already. I know I offered to help earlier but can still get something out in a hurry if you need me. It would be horrible for someone to not have a package by next weekend. Texaslucky is watching for a delivery truck anxiously, just like several others.

Maybe this ship deadline should be earlier next year. This close to the Day it is sad for some to not have their packages.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have rescue reapers in place for all but one, and they said they would ship.but if by tomorrow they don't contact me, there will be one more rescue.
as far as a earlier shipping date, we would have to have a 3 week shipping period.There is already a shorter sigh up period due to running into the first reaper, so no really sure how to fo it with out shortening the shipping deadline.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Well even with more time issues would come up in all likely hood. I am just amazed at how smooth these usually go though. I know it is hectic for you, bethene, but we so appreciate all the hard work you do for us!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you! well every one has a reaper. Gifts are in transit. either by regular reapers, or by rescue reapers!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> thank you! well every one has a reaper. Gifts are in transit. either by regular reapers, or by rescue reapers!


Let's hope the next one gose way smoother .
Thanks for all your hard work on the last two


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

bethene said:


> thank you! well every one has a reaper. Gifts are in transit. either by regular reapers, or by rescue reapers!


Thanks for all you've done bethene, to make this a successful REAPING FOR ALL! 

You rock my stockings! 










I look forward to being involved in more swaps!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

bethene said:


> thank you! well every one has a reaper. Gifts are in transit. either by regular reapers, or by rescue reapers!


She is the Reaper Queen!
Bethene Rocks!
Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Good to hear. Is everyone taken care of already. I know I offered to help earlier but can still get something out in a hurry if you need me. It would be horrible for someone to not have a package by next weekend. Texaslucky is watching for a delivery truck anxiously, just like several others.
> 
> Maybe this ship deadline should be earlier next year. This close to the Day it is sad for some to not have their packages.


It's too bad people don't have their packages yet but the deadline was the 11th - seems like all that shipped by then arrived in plenty of time. This is my first so I don't really have a reference but also seems like an unusual number of problems happened to affect several people involved. So my 2 cents was just that the date was OK if the date was made.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a lot of illness this time. as well as three folks who had horrible situations, one who shared with us, two who had equally horrible things. but three of four rescues were for folks who never contacted me. Two were new, one baffles me.Hope nothing bad happened there. They never did this before.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

bethene, thank you so much for all your time and commitment to everyone. you are wonderful to do all this. this was a wonderful experience, i cant express how much i love being a reaper....i cant wait to do some more!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

even with the few issues we havd had, it is amazing how good it works.Between the 2 reapers there were like 246 folks involved, and we needed 6 rescuers. So 240 came through with flying colors!!!!!!! And that is because all of you rock!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

A note to my rescue victim---
Sometimes when the Reaper strikes it's a beautiful end to the agony of waiting. Some other times when the Reaper strikes, it's a chilling, horrifying mess.

There are no pretty little individually-wrapped packages (unless you count bubble wrap). The tape is wrinkled, and contains more than a few of those magical tape-leaping cat hairs. But don't let the hasty packaging fool you. I took time to try to please you with the contents, and it was my pleasure to do so 
I had a great craft idea, but I thought you might rather get your reap _before_ Halloween.

Monday should be the day...


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I got reaped today by Dawnski! I love everything!
First off, here's the box, which was TALIKING before I opened it. No joke. It was perfect.








I opened it to find these AMAZING stained glass windows which were a big hit on the forum last year. I wasn't a member then, but I am floored by these! I can't stop looking at them and I hung them in our living room already. I'm thinking of getting them laminated.








Then there's this werewolf poster which is SOO cool!








And rolled up inside was all of this:








Here's a close up of the pictures, rat cutouts, and lovely wanted posters. The wizard oil is my favorite








This is why the box was talking















And a jar of spider venom to add to my apothecary jar collection









This lovely yet creepy little angel ornament








These necklaces and hair clip. I was going to wear them out tonight, and put them on right away, but we ended up staying home. Still wearing them anyways!








And theres this spider in goo, bucket of slime, glow bracelets, and the bat which is fuzzy. I haven't seen a bat like this guy before, he's pretty cool!








Thank you so very much Dawnski! I love it all! I can't get over how wonderful it all is! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the posters!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

And while I'm posting pictures, I may as well post the ones of the reap that I sent to Jezebel_Boo, seeing as she didn't post them and hasn't posted in a while.

Chalkboard








Traveling witch kit. I made the bottle labels and filled them all with faux ingredients.




































Hand made the wreath. Used cardboard, creepy cloth, yarn, and painted and glittered the cardboard "eek" and the plastic spiders








Two haunted house candles, a NBC journal, and NBC hot chocolate. I also sent a skeleton hand candle holder that I didn't take a pic of.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, you sent some great stuff! I hope that your recipient is ok, and that she appreciated your excellent work.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you!
She let me know that she got it and said she liked it all. She said she'd post pictures, but then her son got sick and she hasn't posted anything since then. I hope the kiddo is okay...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

very nice box phantasm, great work, i love it... good reap for sure!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap and great items for your victim


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i love what you got, do a close up pic of the stained glass pic, id love to see those. great reap dawnski!! 



Phantasm said:


> I got reaped today by Dawnski! I love everything!
> First off, here's the box, which was TALIKING before I opened it. No joke. It was perfect.
> View attachment 226330
> 
> ...


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! Glad you liked your presents. I got a case of the giggles thinking how some poor postal carrier was going to hear something in his truck saying Nevermore everytime he hit a bump. I think it would be a good idea to laminate if you plan on keeping them for a few years. If you put it on a window during the day (or make a large shadow box with a light source), it will look like real stained glass too.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

dawnski said:


> Yay! Glad you liked your presents. I got a case of the giggles thinking how some poor postal carrier was going to hear something in his truck saying Nevermore everytime he hit a bump. I think it would be a good idea to laminate if you plan on keeping them for a few years. If you put it on a window during the day (or make a large shadow box with a light source), it will look like real stained glass too.


Thank you again! I did sort of a double take when I heard it making noise. I had to check my phone and see if it was coming from there lol.
I was thinking about how to light them from behind last night because they don't fit well on any of our awkwardly sized windows.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seek g more pics this week


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, the stained glass windows are so cool, I love them!! fabulous job dawnski, thank you so much, you are awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Phantasm, great stuff for your reaper. Love it all but especially the witch kit.

Love those monsters from dawnski~


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the Merry reaper sign up has started....


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I have to apologize that it's taken so long to post, life's been a little hectic recently. MichaelMyers1 sent me these cool little items to use in our haunt. I especially like the skull and clown. The doll heads are a bit on the creepy side but still very cool.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

More fantastic reaps!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I was reaped! Yes!! Lots of awesome stuff, thank you so much my mystery reaper! I love the frankenpumpkin lap and the skull with the cat so much! Loved the letter too! Everything is super awesome. THANK YOU! whoever you are!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh man. LOVE the frankenpumpkin!!! too cool!! as is the frame for the picture, very cool reap!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool reap you got there 

my rescue victim can keep a eye out for brown truck on Wednesday


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was delivered noonish today. I hope she likes it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had thought there would be several featured reaps today; maybe they'll come later when people have a chance to settle in after work 
In the mean time, since my victim had only gotten 2 of her 3 boxes when she posted her reap, I thought I'd share the contents of the 3rd box, just for fun. It was by far the least elaborate. She does a Hillbilly themed yard display and included hooch bottles or pipes on her list. I sent these:







She has some kid-sized skellies in the display, and I sent a child's flannel shirt, not pictured. And there were a few little things for the ToTs, though the peanut butter cups didn't fit in the box so I left them out rather than re-package everything. No, it wasn't that I ate them myself. Most kids like them, but I don't, which is why I picked them-- no temptation. They're still in the cupboard waiting for the very few ToTs we get.







As I suggested, this wasn't the cream of the crop  It was mostly silly stuff, but it might as well get included.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are awesome oojen


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope some of you will come join us for the merry reaper it is so much fun to do 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...n-up-discussion-thread-2014-merry-reaper.html


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I had thought there would be several featured reaps today; maybe they'll come later when people have a chance to settle in after work
> In the mean time, since my victim had only gotten 2 of her 3 boxes when she posted her reap, I thought I'd share the contents of the 3rd box, just for fun. It was by far the least elaborate. She does a Hillbilly themed yard display and included hooch bottles or pipes on her list. I sent these:
> View attachment 226884
> 
> ...


Blasphemy! How can you not like Reese's chocolate!!! My favourite!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol! More for you, I guess! I love chocolate, and I like peanut butter, but to me they're like...creme Chantilly and salmon-- better individually than together.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome reap love the rubber chicken


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> awesome reap love the rubber chicken


Hehee -- the other two boxes had _nicer_ stuff, but I got a kick out of looking for (or making) this niche stuff, too! Victim has a great display, from her photo albums!

Merry Reaper does sound fun. I'll wait just a little while and see how my schedule looks.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay reapers! I currently have two boxes sitting in the living room safe and sound! However, I promised to wait for my Mama to open them! I'll have pictures sometime tonight!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Texaslucky was reaped! I got a message today with a photo of all her stuff! She was so excited, but still at work when Richard opened it and sent her a photo. She is tied up tonight, but will post pictures as soon as she can.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm working on a Video LOVE EVERYTHING thank you again for rescuing me!!! Ghouliet and lil Ghouliet


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

YAY Thankl you


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been reaped! I finally had a chance to get to the post office to pick up my wonderful packages from dee14399. I'm sorry for making you wait so long. Just so everyone is in the know, my mom, who we fondly refer to as Queen Mama wanted to participate but is not into forums. So, I let her make a list for this reaper. She even chose gifts for my victim and did a good job. Anyway, my mom's list is a bit different from my usual likes. She likes kitchen pieces, cutesy, glitter, and traditional Halloween. Dee14399, you knocked it out of the park! She loves everything! On with the pictures:








Some great kitchen odds and ends. She loves the kitchen towels in particular. She's happy because they are "big towels which are hard to find." 








An adorable candy dish and sparkly BEWARE sign








This gorgeous fall serving dish with fall themed pasta. Everyone loves the fall themed pasta. 








Candles: The "Leaves" candle smells amazing! And the JOL had a neat surprise...















These are exactly my mom's style and taste and she is really into chalkboard things right now. These are perfect! 








The Card








And finally, the packing. Dee had made reference to packing using spiderwebs. That is brilliant! We should all be doing that! That way, you are protecting your gifts with more gifts without wasting extra money or space on packing material. SO smart! 

Everything is perfect and will certainly be used probably all the way through the fall season. Thank you again so much dee14399! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea! Im so happy you liked everything. I was worried about all the breakables. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My rescue victim will be getting reaped tommorow. Hope you like everything


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Pictures! I am very far behind, but I really did love everything. My absolute favorite is the handmade birch candleholder, it will be part of my permanent decorations.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, by permanent I mean year round, not just fall. it really is that gorgeous.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh another great reap love the bats


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> YAY Thankl you


A bit bummed that the candle holder broke during transit, but I am glad you liked everything that did make it intact. I went in a totally different direction with this reap than the last one. I did make the place mats but they did not take as long as you might think. ( Plus there is the added bonus that I really enjoy sewing,) 

On a side note, I picked up one the the zombie cats for Lil Ghouliette's office decorating. She put it on the toilet tank and it had freaked everyone out that has used the restroom. lol

Have a great Halloween and Halloween wedding.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

B0xt1eton said:


> I was reaped already by Saki, who is about to go on vacation and moved with the speed of light this week.


um I did not reap you I had printerdevil and my rescue reaper screen name starts with a M 
I would hate the reaper who really reaped you to not get credit.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

suzika said:


> Oh, by permanent I mean year round, not just fall. it really is that gorgeous.


Hi Suzika, Thank you for posting. I wish you a speedy recovery. I was worried you hated everything or that maybe I read your likes and dislikes and reversed them. It was really important to me that you were happy with your gifts. You did say you liked glitter right? 

I am so happy to hear you liked the candle holder I made with my son's help. As I mentioned in the card the tree had fallen in the Halloween snow storm a few years back and has been drying to use for something since. The leaves from our yard this October.

Happy Halloween


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my second box from TheHalloweenKing! Thank you so much (again)! 

This picture doesn't really do it justice--sorry my lighting is crap. Anyway, there was a silver-painted skull to go with my other silver goodies, a sparkly black haunted tree, creepy tree limbs wrapped in spider web (I'm going to have to do some more of these for next year. I really liked this idea.), black webbing with glowey spiders, tealights, and last but not least, a collection of Halloween music (a "mix tape", Nox Arcana, Monsters of Legend, Edgar Allen Poe, and Walking Dead)! 

Again, thank you, THK. I'm enjoying it all immensely.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great reaps so cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> um I did not reap you I had printerdevil and my rescue reaper screen name starts with a M
> I would hate the reaper who really reaped you to not get credit.


Think this is a spammer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am excited to here if victim liked hr goodies


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> um I did not reap you I had printerdevil and my rescue reaper screen name starts with a M
> I would hate the reaper who really reaped you to not get credit.


Wait, you have a different screen name when you rescue reap someone? With a whole other profile?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nightlites13 said:


> Wait, you have a different screen name when you rescue reap someone? With a whole other profile?


No Think that other post was just spam nope same screen name even when reduce reap


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I love love love all of your goodies! I was just looking for Halloween pasta.... lol. Great reap!



Queen Of Spades said:


> I've been reaped! I finally had a chance to get to the post office to pick up my wonderful packages from dee14399. I'm sorry for making you wait so long. Just so everyone is in the know, my mom, who we fondly refer to as Queen Mama wanted to participate but is not into forums. So, I let her make a list for this reaper. She even chose gifts for my victim and did a good job. Anyway, my mom's list is a bit different from my usual likes. She likes kitchen pieces, cutesy, glitter, and traditional Halloween. Dee14399, you knocked it out of the park! She loves everything! On with the pictures:
> 
> View attachment 227186
> 
> ...


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so glad you liked everything!! Man, that box WAS smashed! lol yikes. I wish I was able to add a few more items but the deadline snuck up on me and I scrapped another project I was working on. But I'm so glad you have a spot for the items in your haunt!

I had incredible fun making the spell books - it was my first craft of this sort and my first time participating in a reap. But boy, it served as such an outlet to a stressful month, so looks like crafting will be an ongoing thing for me 

Wishing you a Happy Halloween halloweenisfun! 



halloweenisfun said:


> I've been Eaped!! The box was a little smashed, but fortunately, the content was wrapped really well and survived. Thank you so much, Snickers. I love everything!! The skeleton light is awesome and the spell books are going to be the perfect addition to our with hut. Did you make them? They are fantastic. I love the secret compartments. Made my day!
> View attachment 225945
> View attachment 225946
> View attachment 225947
> View attachment 225948


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy girl here! Received my rescue reap today, and boy was I surprised! There were so many wonderful things included in this, I can't believe how thoughtful my back up reaper was! I am especiallyin love with my new potion bottles kit, It is amazing! My other favorite things are the Halloween plates, The handmade Halloween winter hat, the gumdrop wax melts, The light outdoor displays...just everything! Thank you sooooooooo much!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad you like everything  



mb24 said:


> Happy girl here! Received my rescue reap today, and boy was I surprised! There were so many wonderful things included in this, I can't believe how thoughtful my back up reaper was! I am especiallyin love with my new potion bottles kit, It is amazing! My other favorite things are the Halloween plates, The handmade Halloween winter hat, the gumdrop wax melts, The light outdoor displays...just everything! Thank you sooooooooo much!
> 
> View attachment 227577
> 
> ...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay... reaps!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just want to let texaslucky's Reaper know that she has not forgotten you. She is in the midst of an emergency crisis with her teen daughter, The package was received early this week. I have a photo of the overall that I will get off my phone and post later. She is not available to post at this time. Thank you thank you Reaper The items look awesome in the photo. I know she told me that by the time she got home that night Richy had already placed the items around the house. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we move through this very tramatic time.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I just want to let texaslucky's Reaper know that she has not forgotten you. She is in the midst of an emergency crisis with her teen daughter, The package was received early this week. I have a photo of the overall that I will get off my phone and post later. She is not available to post at this time. Thank you thank you Reaper The items look awesome in the photo. I know she told me that by the time she got home that night Richy had already placed the items around the house. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we move through this very tramatic time.



I was her Rescue Reaper. 
Sincerely appreciate the update and hope everything will be okay.
Sending positive thoughts & prayers your way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I just want to let texaslucky's Reaper know that she has not forgotten you. She is in the midst of an emergency crisis with her teen daughter, The package was received early this week. I have a photo of the overall that I will get off my phone and post later. She is not available to post at this time. Thank you thank you Reaper The items look awesome in the photo. I know she told me that by the time she got home that night Richy had already placed the items around the house. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we move through this very tramatic time.


sending lots of positive energy to you all


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Look at all the wonderful things that Lil Spook sent to my daughter texaslucky! She will check in and properly thank her when the homefront settles down. I will be spending the weekend at her house so will get to see these things and get some more pictures. I posted earlier about the family issue. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we go through this and those of you who are FB friends, please don't say anything on the open board there about this. We can really use all the support you can funnel our way at this time.

Thank you Lil Spook for stepping in and rescuing Reaping her.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers , Printersdevil,


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you again for the Rescue Reap ooojen! Such cool stuff - & even my cats were so excited! lol more pics on that next.....
I had a couple of close-up pics of some of the items, but my phone is shutting off when I attempt to take pics (time for a new phone, I guess), so I had to commandeer the hubby's phone. I got a Pyrex glass Halloween bowl (I was JUST eyeing them at Target the other day - glad I waited!), a spooky cupcake kit, a really cool-looking "dinosaur" skeleton (we laughed at the note on the pkg, sorry it didn't come out good on the pic), a small gargoyle statue (he is SOOO cute!), skeleton hand serving utensils, a couple of vintage-looking Halloween tree ornaments (an owl and a cat), a Jack Skellington figurine (which is staying on my nightstand ALL YEAR!), & the piece de resistance, a skull bust! It's amazing!!!
Such thought went into this rescue reap, I am beyond floored - thank you!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I lost the close-up of the cat toys, but they were catnip pumpkins & a catnip bat...
While we were opening the gifts, a couple of our cats (we have 5 altogether) were going nuts in the box - like, more than usual for box play - & it took us a second to realize that they smelled the catnip toys that had been in the box! lol
So we finally released the catnip toys from their packaging, all manners of crazy broke loose! It kept us in stitches for quite a while.....

The pic of the cats in the box is Punkin & Morris fighting over the box (Morris is the smaller orange-striped one)
The pic of the cats investigating one of the other toys is Star (the Siamese-looking one) & The Nose (the multicolored-but-mostly-black one)
Rugrat (another multicolored one, & the oldest girl) eventually decided to join in the fun, but she didn't get photographed....it's like she senses when I'm going to take a photo, so she runs...lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a wonderful rescue reap, kmeyer1313, our rescue reapers are fabulous folks, I adore the pictures of your kitties!!! They are so pretty


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Bethene...one of these days I'll trot over to the Pics of our Animals thread (or whatever it's officially called) & put better pics of them up (yes, even the elusive Rugrat). It's hard to tell from the pics, but Punkin is a HUGE cat - he's easily the size of our dog, & you "oof" when you pick him up or when he sits on you. Morris looks like a blip compared to him....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm very glad everything got there safely, and that you liked the reap! I loved seeing your fur babies enjoying their toys!


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Yay!!! I'm so glad you liked everything!! Man, that box WAS smashed! lol yikes. I wish I was able to add a few more items but the deadline snuck up on me and I scrapped another project I was working on. But I'm so glad you have a spot for the items in your haunt!
> 
> I had incredible fun making the spell books - it was my first craft of this sort and my first time participating in a reap. But boy, it served as such an outlet to a stressful month, so looks like crafting will be an ongoing thing for me
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wonderful reaps everyone!! 
just got back from the honeymoon, we had a blast in San Antonio everyone was in costume plus it was DOD AMAZING


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

I have really enjoyed being a part of this. So many thoughtful and creative people. Sorry to hear of so many hardships and illnesses. I hope things turn around soon. A huge thank you to Bethene for the wonderful job she does organizing all of this. And a huge kudos to the rescue reapers! I hope you all had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> wonderful reaps everyone!!
> just got back from the honeymoon, we had a blast in San Antonio everyone was in costume plus it was DOD AMAZING


Glad to hear you had a blast! Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My family ♥ while we were waiting on the justice of the piece


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

mb24 said:


> Happy girl here! Received my rescue reap today, and boy was I surprised! There were so many wonderful things included in this, I can't believe how thoughtful my back up reaper was! I am especiallyin love with my new potion bottles kit, It is amazing! My other favorite things are the Halloween plates, The handmade Halloween winter hat, the gumdrop wax melts, The light outdoor displays...just everything! Thank you sooooooooo much!
> 
> View attachment 227577
> 
> ...


that is awesome


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations Moonwitchkitty. You look beautiful.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations Moonwitchkitty, you have a beautiful family, and were a gorgeous bride!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Moonwitchkitty!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrads moonwhitchkitty


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Congratulations Moonwitchkitty! The witch and I wish you all the best! You look radiantly beautiful! Great family photo too.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Lil Spook, thank you so much for rescue reaping me. I am so sorry to have not been on here, but mom said that she posted the picture of my overall goodies for me with a brief explanation that I was in the midst of a potential crisis.
My 16 year old that I have full custody of is my cousin’s child by birth. I have had her since the start of her 6th grade year. I consider her my daughter. We have just had a very tense week with issues of major depression and her sort of going off the deep end emotionally. She has experience the #&(( of being taken away from her mother who continues to not provide any support or bother to see or call her or the other children, the death of her great grandmother, a very close uncle (barbara’s husband), and her dad on the first day of school last year, who was killed in a motorcycle wreck. This child has had more than her share of tragedy. She is a beautiful young lady and makes straight As in her Advanced Placement classes. This year she took on a part time job as a hostess and is also in the musical Shrek this week and coming weekend with a duet to sing as the mama ogre. I have been telling her she is doing too much. She just sort of crashed last week and everything came down with her. We got in to see a counselor at her request (she did this for months after first coming to live with us) and the counselor said she had major depression and she was worried about her and wanted her to do some instensive therapy at a horse ranch therapy center. To say that our lives was turned upside down was an understatement. We were put on hold waiting to see what the insurance would cover and went ahead with our Halloween party Saturday night with both of us taking off for three days and just spending time together. As of today we are not pursuing the therapy center, but are opting for things closer to home and lightening her load of activities and work and continued counselling sessions. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I am still walking on egg shells. There have been so many stories in the news of teens and their tragic decisions when depressed that I am very concerned. However, this young woman is amazing and really mature for her age. She wants to work with youths in helping them or pediatric patients. I just pray we made the right decision. I believe that family, counselling and love can go a long way for her and us as we move forward.
We laughed and had so much fun at the party this weekend. My mom, dad and Aunt Barbara came and spent the weekend with us. They even brought the two dogs. 
Lil Spook, I am sorry and did not mean to slight you by not posting more photos. However, the things you sent were used throughout the house. The paper lanterns were used in the kitchen area and everyone commented on them. The glass skull was used to hold picante sauce for our Mexican buffet. The green hand and skull was on the bar and everyone kept picking it up and looking at it, too. I especially loved the lenticular photos and we had them on the vanity in the bathroom. I also loved the frames with the mini skeletons. Very creative and nice! I was proud to get the Witches Way sign because I missed getting one at DT. I really have to work on having a witch themed area next year. Mom said I had neglected my heritage since she loves witches and I have always had lots of them at home. Lol
There were so many other things that were also included and I thank you so much for your generousity and getting them to me in record time as a Rescue Reaper. Thanks again!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

COngratulations moonwitchkitty! Great family photo!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Best of luck to your daughter and your entire family. I'm sure it's a tough time, and I hope things smooth out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wishing you and your family the best family first it is most important and everyone understands .


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm super happy I could help when needed!

I know what you are going through more than you can ever know.

Wish you all the best!

-Jamie


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thank You Bethene*

To my dear Reaper Bethene, Just wanted to show you we made use of the awesome mask you sent us right away. My Mom is a big part of it and as soon as she saw it she said 'Where did you get that, it's perfect to replace the witch mask. We never really liked what we had but this one is perfect. Everyone thought it was creepy...In a good way.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! Congrats MoonWitchKitty! Beautiful photos.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Nightlites13, I am so happy that you could use her, she looks wonderful, in a creepy way!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Must appolize for being late on posting my gifts.. its been between hectic and insane... however my son n his gf just had a baby tuesday's on the 4th and ive been stuck workin more then 60 hrs a week on top of school and everything else.. who ever my reaper was THANK YOu!!!! I got candy!!! Needless to say it was hidden instant lol a skeleton... day of the dead paper mask neat btw ;-) movie trick or treat...








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

spookyone said:


> Must appolize for being late on posting my gifts.. its been between hectic and insane... however my son n his gf just had a baby tuesday's on the 4th and ive been stuck workin more then 60 hrs a week on top of school and everything else.. who ever my reaper was THANK YOu!!!! I got candy!!! Needless to say it was hidden instant lol a skeleton... day of the dead paper mask neat btw ;-) movie trick or treat...
> View attachment 230770
> 
> View attachment 230772
> ...



Wonderful reap and the baby is adorable!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap, and a adorable little one!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> Wonderful reap and the baby is adorable!



thanks


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

bethene said:


> Great reap, and a adorable little one!!


thanks


----------

